# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 2...



## Suzie

New home

Happy Chatting 

xx


----------



## Suzie

p.s i have made this topic sticky so stays at the top so you can find it , hope that helps 


xx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Suzie.

This will be the most used thread after Xmas! Cos I'm going to snap the whip and get you all into shape - he he he  

Obviously, we'll all eat and drink as much as possible for the next three weeks!!!

K
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I agree, when I'm back on here on the 3rd of Jan, you just watch me go!!


----------



## sarahstewart

and me


----------



## *Bev*

I need to get back on the weight loss wagon when I come back from Christmas.  I lost a stone with weight watchers, but its creeping slowly back on - must get it sorted in the New Year!!


----------



## b3ndy

know the feeling

i've got weigh at my local WW tomorrow night - luckily my weight has been somewhat 'controlled' lately as am on metformin - which appears to be helping with the loss in some sort of magic way!

bring on the New Year when I'll be extra good though

good luck

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

I'll be back here on 3rd of Jan raring to go.  Will also be starting the metformin, lets hope it helps my weight loss too.  Going to re-join WW too.

Take care diet buddies, enjoy the festive grub and drink if that what you plan to do and lets get back on it in the new year!



xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

i can deffo say the met helps flower! the only bugger is you have to eat to take the tabs - so you just have to make sure it's not fattening food


----------



## flowerpot

how much has it helped you lose b3ndy?


----------



## KerryB

I'll be on the diet wagon for sure! And back in the gym too! Can't wait to start eating healthily again! But will defo enjoy the food and champers over Xmas!!

K
xxx


----------



## chanyn

My dear, dear DH bought me a home gym for my birthday... <sigh> I get to sit and admire it for now, waiting to see what Jan 2 brings us. After that, I guess I will have to actually use it.  I hung clothes on it the other night to see how long it would take him to notice...about 10 minutes..lol. Bless him, it took him 6 hours to put it together so the cats can play on it 

Happy Holidays and    to all!!

Melissa


----------



## b3ndy

Flower

So far I've lost half a stone in three weeks - which is quite good going for me!

I can't say there aren't days you don't feel really rough while on them but I'm just thinking of the end result (hopefully)!


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

New to the site just today, so tell me how this works


----------



## nin208

Hi Girls,

I am a new-be too!  

My tale of woe is that I have been on 1500mg metformin for a year and have just been increased to 200mg of clomid.  The pills are in and day 12 will be on the 5th Jan.  
Fingers crossed that this scan will show that I have at least responded in some way to the hideous pills.

If not then I think that it is a one-way ticket to ovarian drilling for me which the doc's have already began nagging that I need to loose weight.

Now.... don't get me wrong.  I would LOVE to loose weight and I really do need to loose a lot (about 6 stone really!!!) but with everything else it has been the last thing that I could cope with doing as well.  It was either continue with something that I enjoy (eating) or go stir crazy and unfortunately this has to STOP!

Will be spending some time reading and getting to know you all.  

Looking forward to making some friends and hopefully sharing the journey with others

Nicola


----------



## kim77

Hi Nicola

Welcome to the   site  

sending you lots of  

kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Oh well clomid dieters it's Monday tommorrow and time for the diet to kick off for good and proper - Kerry - I'll 'be there' with you at WW this week. Thankfully the met seems to have done a good job over the hols and kept most of the usual Xmas excess at bay this year - though I have found out during these hols that Chinese and met don't agree with me AT ALL (what a bummer - quite literally  )! 

Flower - have you started your met yet? be prepared - that's all I'm saying - I have to say it was sort of ok while taking it on it's own - but when started my clomid again in Dec it seemed to double the side effects. Don't know if Kerry finds that too?

Still I've got til March to shift my 2 stone (7 lbs down already - though that was before Xmas! - weigh in will tell on Thurs!  (when I'm due to go back to see my consultant) but am secretly hoping that something will happen before then so don't have to!

Happy dieting and good luck to everyone!

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

I'm ready and eagar to to get a wriggle on with the weight loss!  Anything to take my mind of 2ww! 3 pound on over Christmas (god knows how with the sweating and constant throwing up )


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

Think I'm my all time heaviest after Christmas! I did go a bit over board with the cheese, but I hate throwing things away! I'm giving myself today and tomorrow eating rubbish then starting WW on Thursday (Weds night weigh in). I can't wait to start, hate this horrid "fat" feeling - both cos I'm fat and for eating junk for 2 weeks!

So, here we go girls a new us for 2006! 

  to Carole-Ann and Nin, welcome to the site and wishing   thoughts for 2006.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls and  to our newbies!

Dh and I have decided to start from Monday, we need to use up all the chocs and naughty stuff in the freezer etc.  I'm going on line in a bit to check out my local WW meeting.

Started the Metformin - wowwwweeee what an experience!!  I've posted a separate thread on it.

catch ya later, GOOD LUCK xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - you sound like my dh - he's a cheese lover - me I'd rather a packet of Waitrose wine gums! (which i've had one or two of this Xmas!)

hope you'll see the difference the met will make with the weight loss flower - I lost that 7lbs really quickly after starting the tabs and although i've tried to be good over Xmas I have given in to the odd selection box or two or three or four......!! but have only put two pounds on over two weeks! and I've already lost one of those by cutting the crap out already!

good luck!


----------



## KerryB

Mmmmm...cheese, the stinkier the better! Made macaroni cheese last night with stilton sauce!! It was yum!!

Yay   my mum just rang to say she's renewed my gym membership! Size 10 here I come   

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

MMMM CHEESE (IN a homer style voice)

I AM JOINING YOU GIRLS!  Will weigh myself tomorrow after finishing off all the leftover choccies, crisps etc in the house      

WOO HOO


Gonna be a size 6 me  

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

Whey to go Sarah!! and Kerry!!! (she says as she finishes off a half pack of jaffa cakes!)     

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Have any of you ladies tried the "no-count" version of weight watchers?  I did it last time I was at WW last summer and lost a stone sticking to it.  The only thing is you need an imagination otherwise it gets a bit repetitive, but if you have imagination (and are not a fussy eater) then its worth a go.

I think i'm going to do it again this time to give me a headstart, if you want any information PM me or respond to this and i'll fill you in.

Bev xx


----------



## gossips2

Size 6 Sarah...boy I want that diet tip!!!
Gossips.(just finishing off the left over box! of heroes...and feel quite sick after eating 7!)


----------



## sarahstewart

don't think I was a size 6 when I was 10!

just found a thorntons continential viennese bar in my bag and ate it... once everything has been eaten I will start I DO PROMISE.  I am going to cook a healthy chilli tonight and finish off the wine as I will have to cut down now Xmas is over  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

We have tonnes of chocolate left, but its unopened.  I've told DH anything that isn't open is going away. Anything open has to be gone by tomorrow night!! I've just watched the Gillian McKeith Detox programme, whilst scoffing Celebrations!!! It amazed me about a few things, ncluding theat one fizzy drink a day could mean you consume 24 bags of sugar a year! Unbelievable!

Bev...I tried No Count but struggled with it cos I'm veggie and all I was eating was veg. Any tips?? I added a recipe thread today, feel free to add to it!

xxx


----------



## pockiez

Wasn't the hot dog thing disgusting and I've just eaten a doughnut (it called to me), I'm going to try to eat a bit healthier and I've ordered a side stepper from Boots along with ankle and wrist weights. I've just gone my BMI index and it says my weights normal but I have got a bit flabby.

I cant stand going to the gym on my own so I thought I'd try and be disciplined and excercise at home.


----------



## b3ndy

did anyone watch Britains fattest man on sky last night - it put me off eating for life!!     - he'd already dieted down from 65 stone to 45 stone - but the guy was obviously suffering - the sores on his legs - yuk!!

Bev I tried No Count but was eating too much carbs - (potato and pasta) which didn't agree with me so the weight loss was much slower...I find the points better as it gives more freedom


----------



## *Bev*

I suppose No Count works for some and not others, same with anything.  I lost 6lb in my first week on No Count and lost on average 2lb per week after that.

No ideas really KerryB, just wasn't sure if people were aware of the No Count option as it was a complete new thing to me when I went last summer.  I'm back on No Count now though so if I come up with any receipes i'll let you know


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy and Kerry, do you think WW is an ok diet to follow whilst on metformin?

Went on the WW site last night and got my local class times for next week!


----------



## sarahstewart

girls I have 1 and a half stone to lose how many pounds is that?


----------



## b3ndy

flower - I'm following WW while on met - and if anything it's helped with the weight loss...i'm doing the points as I think if i did no count there's too much temptation to eat lots of bread and pasta (which is no good with met)

Sarah - i have stone and a half to shift too - it's 21 lbs....countdown will begin on Thurs!


----------



## *Bev*

sarahstewart said:


> girls I have 1 and a half stone to lose how many pounds is that?


Lucky you! Mines about 4 stone - god i'm fat


----------



## KerryB

Bev...Me too! But we'll do it hun!

Flower...I would say WW is better for losing weight on Met too as you can eay more varied foods. As B3ndy says, bread and pasta can aggrivate you tum with Met, but everyone is different. 

Sarah...We'll do it together honey, don't worry.


My last crap eating day today. Had thick brown toast for brekkie. Got danish from now on, like WW bread but the Tesco version. Can't cut it out completely, but will def cut down.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

have you tried burgen bread Kerry? it's low in GI and actually tastes of bread - low in WW points too! (1 each i've been told)


----------



## KerryB

Oh might give that a go too.

Just phoned WW and the meeting I want to go to doesn't start till next week. Don't know whether to go to another then transfer next week, or do it at home onmy own this week and join next week. Decisions decisions!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

if it were me I'd go to a class tonight and transfer - o'wise if I were just doing it at home I wouldn't be as strict as I would be if I were going to a class.

that's me though - you may be more disciplined


----------



## KerryB

I didn't go to class! I was in my PJs at 5pm! How sad am I!! Got this cold/flu thing and feel pretty rough but starting WW anyway today. Going to be a struggle after eating rubbish for the last 2 weeks....oh alright last few months! But I am going to try really hard and go back to the gym at the weekend.

That bread, the Tesco one....1.5points per slice! Will be going back to WW bread I think. At 0.5p its much better!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Good girl Kerry, I'll be right with you next week

Did anyone see the lorraine kelly programme on C4 last night?  they were testing 10 diets out but not WW or SW unfortunately.  based on weight loss in 2 weeks the GI diet came out worse (put weight on but she was constipated!) and the winner was the cambridge diet but its basically eating soups and shakes that they provide and nothing else


----------



## KerryB

I saw bits of it. I saw the GI bit too, was quite surprised by the result. Tried a variation of the Cambridge diet and lost 8lbs in a week, but mainly fluid so as soon as you start introducing normal foods again, it all goes back on! Think we should stick to WW!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh I saw it what a muppet that girl was on the cambridge diet!

    god I am a cow


Sarah

PS Starting diet next week - too many delicious things in our house need to eat them all....


----------



## b3ndy

Aw Kerry - the last thing I'd be thinking about if feeling icky is going to a weigh in - just get yerself better first  ....so ww bread is only half a point - mmmmmm - but it's soooooo thin - you can see through it!!  

I was watching that diet thing last night too - I wonder how many people went onto the web after to look up info on the scarsdale diet - I did!   - it's so strict you can only do it for 14 days! bk consists of tea/coffee and half a grapefruit!

makes WW seem like heaven!!


----------



## KerryB

Bendy....It is thin but at least you can have 3/4 sices for only 2 points! My danish was nice, but will be switching back to ww bread defo, could have had 6 slices of ww bread for that!

Veg stir fry with Hoi Sin & Plum Sauce for tea, and rice....MMMmmmmm

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

good point - I could have a 'club sandwich' then - what's it like as toast?

Its my class night tonight - so it's chippy time for me after   - then angel foodie tomorrow!  


S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

KerryB not a lot of point going if your feeling unwell honestly, you don't have the motivation when your poorly and you'll be annoyed with yourself next week if you've put on due to being poorly and don't forget medicine have lots of points in it.

Can't stand WW bread, i'd rather have one slice of medium than loads of WW bread!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hello ladies

One of the girls on the endo site (NES) posted this & I thought you might like it...made me giggle 

'Twas the month after Christmas and all through the house
Nothing would fit me, not even a blouse.
The biscuits I'd nibbled, the cocktails I'd taste
At the holiday parties had gone to my waist.
When I got on the scales there arose such a number!
When I walked to the shops (less a walk than a lumber).
I'd remember the marvellous meals I'd prepared;
The gravies and sauces and beef nicely rare'd,
The wine and the chocolates, the bread and the cheese
And the way I'd never said, "No thank you, please."
As I dressed myself in my partner's old shirt
And prepared once again to do battle with dirt...
I said to myself, as I only can
"You can't spend a winter disguised as a man!"
So, away with the last of the sour cream dip,
Get rid of the fruit cake, every cracker and chip
Every last bit of food that I like must be banished
'Till all the additional pounds they have vanished.
I won't have a cream cake...not even a lick.....(maybe just one!)
I'll want only to chew on a long celery stick. ...... (not really)
I won't have donuts, or shortbread, or pie,... (a muffin??)
I'll munch on a carrot and quietly cry.
I'm hungry, I'm lonesome, and life is a bore.
But isn't that what January is for?
Unable to giggle, no longer a riot.
Happy New Year to all and to all a good diet!


----------



## *Bev*

Ha Ha Ha made me laugh!!!


----------



## gossips2

Fantastic! Think I should print it out and stick it to the fridge with aphoto of me...in a thong bikini...of course......NOT!!!
Good luck with your test Natasha and hope you had a great birthday.
Gossipsxxx


----------



## KerryB

Well, my good day went to pot yesterday! Started so well, and was fine until I got home and had the munchies. Two Ryvita's with hummus later, a cup a soup and a packets of wotsits, DH tells me we're going to MIL's for tea as its FIL's birthday. So I HAD to have chinese! Be rude not too......and chocolate birthday cake! But not cursing myself, just going to try hard again today. Thats still a lot better than what I had been eating over Xmas!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya diet buddies

Went to asda last night and there are loads of new WW products like WW pizza, sarnie meats, ready made chilled food like pasta and a chicken curry one.  I got some WW pate, 3 bean i think it is, last month ago and its really lovely so got another one of those.  stocking up ready for next week!


----------



## b3ndy

that sounds fab flower - I went to weigh in last night and only put on a pound and a half over Xmas so well chuffed!   Looks like the met is doing it's job - wonder if it will elsewhere!

Kerry - don't feel   about all that lovely nosh - I was scoffing another pack of waitrose wine gums just before weigh in last night! BUT - it's all go go go now! (I hope!)


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, thats good about the Met,   hope I'm as lucky.  Do you think you ate enough over xmas to put more than that on?  

I weighed myself on tues just to see if Met helps things along  

I'm going to join WW on Weds, there is a meeting at 4.45 which is cutting it fine as I'm going straight from work but I'd sooner go on way home than go home and back out again as I won't want to!    I've just had to re-arrange my dentist  check up as it fell on the same day


----------



## b3ndy

def ate more than I would if Id been followiing my diet properly - as ate out a few times - and had a couple of pizzas...then there was the chocolate selection boxes....the waitrose wine gums...so yeah me thinks I did eat more than warranted the pound and a half   ....tho the met   episodes (after a chinese one night, and pasta another) I probably lost most of it!!   

hope it does the trick for you too flower!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

right girls this is it I am seriously dieting now - I have eaten all chocs / crisps etc in the house and weighed my self again......still need to lose a stone and a half ish especially with clomid meet coming and our holiday in mallorca in May.  

Fruit for breakfast
tuna salad brown bread sandwich for lunch
lamb chop with sweet potato mash and steamed veggies for tea


----------



## flowerpot

I'm starting again now too girls!

Doing my own healthy eating from today until I go to WW on Wednesday evening.  got our IVF forms through on Sat, I need to lose 3½ stone 

Having quite an upset tummy with the Met so struggling to eat anything really

Good luck girls!!!

Shall we start a new list of members to get a full list together?


----------



## KerryB

Yes thats sounds like a good idea.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

get you Sarah - very healthy - am just off to have my banana on toast!

flower - sorry the met is taking a hold - like you say though there are days you don't feel like eating coz you feel so queasy - which does help on the dieting front....but it's not pleasant - hang on in there - it will get better  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Just had a nice Asada good for you thai curry and veggies that you steam in the microwave, it was only £1.48 in the salad bit, you just microwave for 3 mins.  hopefully will keep me going as I'm off for a swim straight from work!  Back at the gym from tonight but easing in with a swim tonight and then will hit the treadmill tomorrow!!


----------



## b3ndy

i do miss having a nice pool to swim in ....our local council one is a verucca infested pit!

i've got garlic and rosemary salmon and salad tonight - dh has halibut - not sure what doing with that any suggestions anyone?


----------



## sarahstewart

Right Flower you have motivated me to use the cross trainer and bike that is currently unused in our garage/laundry room/gym    gonna do half an hour tonight before my dinner.....got to get fit  

Swimming sounds good when I was a student I used to do 100 lengths every other night thats when I was a size 10 (had big shoulders though from all the swimming   ) 

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

100 lengths?    blimey charlie!  I'm lucky if I do 30...the sauna just keeps calling my name to distract me  

salmon sounds nice B3ndy, you making that yourself?  I'd just do some potatoes and veggies or something with his halibut?  I'm going to start trying some different fish.  I've got in some tuna, swordfish and salmon as usual but might give something else a try.  Is seabass easy to cook?


----------



## b3ndy

exactly what i thought - i've NEVER done a 100 - over a fortnight maybe but not every other night!!

mmmm tuna - love it! seabass - only really ever had when eaten out - or grilled on a bbq

i could eat fish til it came out of my ears - but cautious how many times a week I eat it now ttc - there are guidelines aren't there for preggers women about how often they should eat fish


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower
MMM seabass I did some a while back just stuffed a slice of lime and any old herbs I had into it and wrapped it in foil and baked in the oven until it looked cooked.

B3ndy - you have worried me now I eat loads of fish  

By the way I can't even do 10 lengths now      I used to love swimming would be there until they kicked me out (weirdo that I am)


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - don't worry - you can eat fish - just have to be mindful of how much - i think it's particularly with tuna and swordfish (to do with mercury levels etc) but to be honest I get really confused as the guidelines are always being changed - i;ll have a search to see if it's stated anywhere else on this site


----------



## flowerpot

I'd be interested in some more info B3ndy too please.  I know they say to have fish because of the omega 3 what-do-you-call-its but didnt realise there was a limit to what you have. its a mindfield isn't it!!


----------



## b3ndy

this is what i found on the Food Standards Agency website girls

( http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/asksam/agesandstages/pregnancy/#A219871)

You can eat most types of fish when you're pregnant or breastfeeding. Eating fish is good for your health and the development of your baby. But you should avoid some types of fish and limit the amount you eat of some other types.

When you're pregnant or planning to get pregnant, you shouldn't eat shark, swordfish or marlin. You should also limit the amount of tuna you eat to no more than two tuna steaks (weighing about 140g when cooked, or 170g raw) or four medium-size cans of tuna a week (with a drained weight of about 140g per can).

This is because these fish contain more mercury than other types of fish. The amount of mercury we get from food isn't harmful for most people, but if you take in high levels of mercury when you're pregnant this could affect your baby's developing nervous system. When you're breastfeeding you don't need to avoid shark, swordfish or marlin, or limit the amount of tinned tuna you eat.

When you're pregnant, you should generally avoid having more than two portions of oily fish a week, such as salmon, trout, mackerel and herring, because it can contain pollutants such as dioxins and PCBs (polychlorinated biphenyls).

Remember that fresh tuna is an oily fish, so if you eat two fresh tuna steaks in one week, you shouldn't eat any other oily fish that week. Tinned tuna doesn't count as oily fish, so you can eat this on top of the maximum of two portions of oily fish (as long as it's not fresh tuna or swordfish). But remember not to eat more than four medium-sized cans of tinned tuna a week when you're pregnant or trying to get pregnant.

There is no need to limit the amount of white fish you eat when you're pregnant or breastfeeding, apart from shark and marlin.


----------



## flowerpot

blimey!  think I'll cancel swordfish off my shopping delivery but keep the tuna but not have too much of it.  I probably have one steak a week and a couple of tins, especially when dieting.  Thanks hun xxx


----------



## b3ndy

ney probs!



S
xx


----------



## KerryB

I've relapsed! I'm so rubbish! Until I go to WW on Weds I keep picking at naughty things!

Went to the gym on Sat afternoon. Managed 5 mins cycling, 20 minutes uphill walking and 400 crunches. Start slow I always say. Going swimming on my way home tonight too. It said in my stars for this year that swimming is how Ill change my body! So, I'll be going EVERY DAY!!!! 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

thanks  b3ndy hun sent you some bubbles too  
Kerry - what you eaten you


----------



## b3ndy

that's the bottle of vino tween you me and minxy so far then Sarah!! (must remember to bring dh's loyalty card!)

Kerry - 400 CRUNCHES!!  am impressed (is that stomach crunches?)


----------



## flowerpot

400 crunchies, thats excellent!  i usually only manage 45mins to an hour varying with the bike, treadmill and x-trainer.

You gonna be weighing in on wednesdays then with me Kerry?  B3ndy what day is your class?


----------



## b3ndy

thursdays - either 6.15pm or 7.30pm - usually hang on til the later one and don't eat owt from bk onwards so can 'drain' self before class!   - it means i never stay though coz i'm usually   by the time i get there...then i dash down to the chippy (followed soon after by waitrose wine gums!  )


----------



## flowerpot

I like your thinking!!!  

Mine is at 4.45 Weds which is when i usually get in from work so just hope I get there (its round the corner) and not stuck in traffic.  They usually do weighing in for about half an hour anyway dont they


----------



## b3ndy

god yeah - and more if it's a particularly busy class - which they usually are (specially this time of year)


----------



## KerryB

Yes 400 stomach crunches, and I ache!! I'm quite good at those, and arm weights, although I do tend to muscle up in the shoulder area quite quickly!

Sarah....Just been eating normal bread and milk and had a few chocolates! I'm so  

I'll be back on the wine by March, or hopefully not! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, there will be loads of new people like me re-joining with a vow to lose weight!

I'm gonna pick a slim beautiful woman out of the paper/catalogue and stick it on my fridge and whenever I think I need to eat naughty just think of the IVF rules


----------



## b3ndy

good incentive flower

i have a picture taped to the inside of what's usually our 'goodies' cupboard (but just for dh now - most days  ) it's of me just before my wedding when i lost 2 stone and tried on these trousers which went from being dead tight to having a good four/five inches gap on - it's a good incentive on most days!


----------



## KerryB

I think I'll do that too, the picture thing.

Flower..have you got a free registration voucher? You can go on the website and print them off.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah I have Kerry, they actually sent me one in the post as well as via email.  must be trying to tell me something


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry ladies am wimping out of my exercise tonight as tummy hurting quite bad now....will just stick to my healthy dinner


----------



## flowerpot

speak tomorrow, BE GOOD !!! xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...don't you dare do anything but go home and put your feet up honey.  

Flower...that was good of them  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

How are we clomid diet buddies?

I was good last night, had tuna steak, JP and salad.  but then I did have 2 Yates' blobs, purely for medicinal purposes you understand    to help ease my tummy of course!!!  Managed 2 Met yesterday and so far so good, a bit achy but not painful like it was, hopefully its like you said and it will just be when I have to up the dose  

Had porridge this morning.  got a brown roll for lunch but with a naughty cheese sarnie filler (using up all our stuff out of the fridge before I go to WW tomorrow)

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning

I am gonna be super boring today as my menu exactly the same as yesterday   

Fruit for breakfast
Tuna salad brown bread sandwich for lunch
Lamb chop with sweet potato and veg for dinner

going food shopping tomorrow so get some more interesting stuff.

I had a major sugar/anything naughty craving at about 9pm last night....I resisted by eating and apple and satsuma.     

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

meant to say, only managed 20 lengths last night, but better than nothing I guess!


----------



## KerryB

Monring,

I left DH in charge of tea last night as went swimming. He did quite well, he made me quorn fillet with WW chips and peas & sweetcorn. Bless him, and he cleared up afterwards!

Flower...I only did 20 lenght too. Mum was with me so I didn't race off like I usually do. SPent longer in the steam room!!

Sarah..I had a handful of Celebrations so was very naughty! Trying to get rid of them for tomorrow night! I'll throw the rest wawy if they're not gone!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Awww bless him!  
I gave dh a big tin of quality street to take into work to get it out of the house!


----------



## b3ndy

morning fellow clomid dieters!

I did as said and did the salmon for me and did dh's halibut in a tomato, onion and parsley number ..........and then it all went horribly wrong. Dh got in a mood coz I hadn't thought what we were having with it....I went   (it's the hormones don't you know!) so he made a salad for both of us (as we sat in silence) I ate about three mouthfuls of my dinner, finished up and went to bed!! last time I'll make an effort like that again - am bloody starving this am though!!


----------



## flowerpot

oh god!  tell him to rustle dinner up next time


----------



## flowerpot

anyone watch Paul Mckenna i can make you thin on sky one last night?  I've taped it!


----------



## KerryB

Missed it hun. I'm sure they show it again. Let me know what he says. I ahve one of his CD's, but never properly listened to it.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

i'll let you know what its like  

Oh B3ndy, think it was you that suggested this, burgen bread? I had some last night. its really nice. Kerry its low GI with added linseed and good stuff which we all need.  not sure how many ww points is but i will let you know when i get my calculator thingy tomorrow.


----------



## sarahstewart

i watched it....I have the book and cd too hes really good.


----------



## b3ndy

poo - that was one of those - i must remember to tape that programmes - and I forgot!! d'oh!

burgen is one and a half points per slice flower - so although you'd get more WW bread for that it tastes more like bread than the WW wafers and it keeps you regular (not that we need it while on met!  )


----------



## flowerpot

Hell no!!    I like the fact it has linseed and vitamins in etc, good for us when ttc  

just about to have a bag of snack a jacks else i'll pass out at the gym. any idea of the points?  i'll be ok once i get my whirl thingy tomorrow at the meeting!


----------



## b3ndy

I know - but it's also 800g sized bread (a shame they don't do it in 400g) but at least then we don't feel like we're being cheated!

snack a jacks - if it's the crisp packet size bag its 2 points - i have a pack each day for my 6am snack...mmmm!

p.s dh has meatballs tonight - I'm going to have to keep myself from telling him just where to stick them


----------



## flowerpot

I've got some meatballs in for dh for the weekend ( i don't eat red meat), never cooked them before, thought I'd do with a tomatoe based sauce and some spagetti or something?    Are yours from waitrose B3ndy?


----------



## flowerpot

I'm having snack a jaks crisp bag size sour cream and chive.

ever tried the snack a jack mini bites?  they are lovely 
not sure on the points though


----------



## b3ndy

my fave is the BBQ flavour - but it can taste a bit wierd at 6am!!

think mini bites are the same - two points - (will just check with my 'shopping book' and twirley thing) I wasn't too keen on the flavours - still got a pack of mature cheddar and red onion at the back of the cupboard - which reminds me - must chuck em out - prob well out of date!


----------



## flowerpot

sounds familiar, I dread to think whats on the top shelf of our cupboard!  

hope they are 2 points, i actually prefer the mini bite ones


----------



## b3ndy

************** POINTS UPDATE ALERT ***************

28g bag for some mini bite flavours are 2 - while others are 1 and a half


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## b3ndy

ney probs - your class is tomorrow isn't it? 

kerry - are you going to yours tomorrow?


----------



## flowerpot

Yep, 4.45 so will go on my way home.  Gonna get some cereal bars and a magazine whilst I'm there.  I could do with trying to dig all my old books out from last time as I made loads of notes and scribbled points down etc    When is yours again B3ndy?


----------



## b3ndy

not till thurs - but not feeling confident - am very hungry this week - and although i write down what i'm having for bk/lu/dinner on my 'planner' the night before, I'm having REAL trouble sticking to it

today i was meant to have lentil and veg soup - 2 points - instead I have 2 wholemeal pittas and half fat cheddar!! looks like i'm having a glass of water for dinner!


----------



## KerryB

Yes I'll be at class tomotrrow night at 8pm.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck for tonight Kerry and for you tomorrow B3ndy  

me and dh had a quick drive up last night to see where the class is as I wasnt sure and its only 5 mins from home so thats good.  Will leave work a bit earlier tonight to make sure I get there on time


----------



## KerryB

I can't wait to go now, so fed up with crap food!! Had fish n chips last night, last supper! 

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Good luck ladies for you just starting and those who are due to weigh in this week.

I'm afraid I have dropped out of the Diet Club as i'm struggling too much with my other emotions at the moment and think I need to concentrate more on those - i'll just keep check on you guys, hopefully I can pick up on some on your positive thinking


----------



## flowerpot

Do whatever is best for you Bev.  Drop by anytime  

I've posted on the other thread about your results...it might not be as bad as it seems hunny x


----------



## flowerpot

Updated list!    

Good luck  


Clomid girls diet club are now:-  (if you want your name taking off let me know....some of you are being very quiet   ) 

Flowerpot  
Kerry  
Witchie  
Dre  
B3ndy  
Suzie  
Sally  
Loubie  
Helen  
Candle  
Sweetpeapodder  
Yamoona    
Rifraff  
Shaz  
Sarah
Bev


----------



## b3ndy

sending you both lots of   vibes for tonight Kerry and flower!


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks B3ndy.  how you doing?

I managed to stick to 2 Met tablets Mon and Tues so looks like I'm getting used to that doseage now. phew!  Going to take my time upping up to 3 

Looking forward to getting back to WW.  I need the discipline of being weighed each week.

Looks like there is only us few doing it at the moment...everyone has gone quiet!


----------



## b3ndy

it is hard to get motivated...some days I just want to bury my head in a big box of chocs!!

good choice not to go up to the three met tabs just yet - I think my gap between the 2 tabs and 3 tabs was the longest - and my consultant said if need be if you go up to the max dosage and it doesn't agree you can always go back to two - leave it another couple of days and then go back up again


----------



## sarahstewart

I am still in ladies gonna do my own diet and weigh on fridays.....weighed my self last week and reckon I could lose a stone and a half....ish will let you know if i have lost anything on Friday     I did have a final binge on the weekend though so this week is the first proper week


----------



## b3ndy

good luck honey !


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry forgot to say you look amazing in your photo......gonna put me to shame on the weekend away


----------



## flowerpot

Right, I'm off shortly to Fat Class  

Good luck Kerry, this is the start of our new life   

will report back tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Aw Sarah...thanks honey! I spent all day getting ready so I won't look like that in Stratfor, although I might be a bit lighter by then hopefully.  

Flower..Good luck honey, we'll do it together  

B3ndy...MMmmm...chocolates!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

or perhaps WW fruities now Kerry!!


----------



## KerryB

Yeah and Caramints! Not sure they would agree with Met though, as they can have a laxative effect!! Oh, imagine....

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

it doesn't bear thinking about! 
i ate a whole pack of fruities once (when I first joined WW) not knowing - it brought a whole new meaning to the term met


----------



## KerryB

xx


----------



## flowerpot

OMG! yes those fruities are mind blowing...or should that be bottom blowing  

Well it went really well, the class is lovely and the leader is too (better than my last one) and the time is good too so I'm home for 6pm even staying to the meeting.  The scales are 1½ pound more on her scales but I'll go off them    so its tracker at the ready.  Today had oatsosimple (I can't work this out properly as the measurement on the box includes semi skimmed milk but I have skimmed   ), then some wholemeal crackers (new foxes ones) with WW pate and tomatoes, ww yogurt and also got banana and apple with me.  Tonight WW chicken curry and rice the new range in the chiller.  

I got a WW mag last night and I'm gonna cut one of the success stories out and put it on the fridge!!

kerry, how did you get on buddy? xxxx


----------



## KerryB

OK! Her scales were 6lb heavier, so I think it might be my scales that are out! Think I might do no count this week and see how I go. Need to read thru everything again and write lists of food I'm allowed, makes it easier to decide on a menu for the day.

Can't wait to gt back on the scales next week. Wore jeans, belt and heavy jewelry!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

good stuff kerry and flower - my class scales weigh about a pound and a half heavier aswell - but i tend to weigh at home just before I go and as long as I can remember what it was the week before then I can use that as a rough gage too.

here we go then girls!!


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say that, its the first time I've heard of the no point thingy, what do you two normally follow?  I'm gonna do points in the first instance as I know what I'm doing.  Is the no point thing supposed to be good?


----------



## *Bev*

I think no-count is wonderful, but after a few weeks of it you need to have a very good imagination to keep inventing interesting things to eat.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

I would normally do point, and still might as I only had plain cereal for brekkie and have soup for lunch. I will try and read my stuff later and decide. I would go with whatever feels best for you Flower, I will probbaly go back to points as I get stuck for veggie idea's on No count.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah I certainly liked the look of being able to eat pasta and rice etc on no point but thats lethal with Met isnt it!


----------



## KerryB

In small portions its ok with me, and as long as I have veggies in it I seem to be fine.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

god - I'd be on the loo 24 hrs!!   all that pasta and met!

i def find no points easier - it's my turn tonight girls!


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck B3ndy, hope you get a good weight loss


----------



## KerryB

You'll be fine sweetie.  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

well i've had my banana on toast - so no food or water's passing this mouth til weigh  in now!!  ( to make up for those pitta bread's this week!)


----------



## KerryB

Pita breads are OK, I have them all the time. Unless they were filled with naughty stuff??

xx


----------



## flowerpot

how many points are they 3?


----------



## b3ndy

filled it with half fat cheddar and smooth pickle

yeah they're 3 (but I did make sure it was wholemeal)


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmm yummy 

is there only us 3 doing this at the moment?!


----------



## sarahstewart

I am here not WW though sorry.....

For your info I had museli for b'fast
Fruit at 11am cos was starving
ham salad wholemeal sarnie for lunch
haddock with veg for dinner

AND CANT HAVE ALCOHOL FOR 2 WEEKS COS OF MY TABLES


----------



## KerryB

Medium Pitta is 2.5points (according to handbook). I don't mind spending points of them cos you can fit so much in them - salad of course  

Had rice Crispies with semi skim milk for lunch
WW soup and pitta with spoonful of cheddar, salad and 1 tsp of low cal mayo
Mullerlight type yogurt.

Having stir fry for tea with Sharwoods Kung Po sauce (they are quite low point sauces) and rice.

Bought some WW choc bars and Special Edition Mint Choc squares (£2.45 for 16).

xx


----------



## flowerpot

these crackers are lovely girls, got them from asda...new Foxs wholemeal crackers sundried tomato and red pepper. you get 4 in individual packs and each cracker is 1 point, so a pack is 4. they are really tasty and like biscuits.  i'm having them with WW spicy bean pate (gorgeous) and cherry toms.  the whole thing will be 5½ with a full tub of pate.


----------



## b3ndy

talking of crackers there are these fat free ones - can get plain or herb and onion - and it's half a point for two - will find name of em when I get home....to sniff my food - no lunch til I hit the chippy at 7.30pm!!


----------



## sarahstewart

mmmm cHIPS


----------



## flowerpot

Here's one for us to remember...

"kitchen pickers wear bigger knickers"

    

Someone has just told me that after I said "a moment on the lips is a lifetime on the hips" and "take the C out of CHIPS and what do you get" !!!


----------



## KerryB

Bendy....Aren't you good not eating till tonight. My meeting is at 8pm so I'd never last till then with nothing!

Lunch was lovely. In Tesco they had some WW soup pouches, not seen them before, so had the Asparagus & Mushroom one with Pitta, salad and cheese. Mmmmm....

xx


----------



## b3ndy

liking it flower! need to put it above the piccy in my 'naughties' cupboard!

those soups sound nice Kerry! .....I try to 'sleep' my way through the afternoon before weigh in - can either go at 6.15pm or 7.30pm - depends how good i've been during the week as to how late I leave it!   but it makes the fishcake and chips that bit tastier!

those crackers are by rakusen's by the way - half a point for every two


----------



## flowerpot

did you do the ticklist in the book to work out how many points you should have?  i'm sure i'm on more than last time.  25


----------



## b3ndy

i'm on 20 - it does depend on what you want to lose though


----------



## KerryB

No, on how much you weigh now. I think I'm the same as you Flower, but I'll never eat that much!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

ah -  I'm a 

but you can save whatever you don't use for a splurge at the weekend without going over points can't you?


----------



## KerryB

Yes, you can save up to 4 points a day I think, but you can't roll them over to the next week. Not going to use my bonus points i earn at the gym either, help me lose it a bit quicker!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah me too, i'm gonna save upto 4 a day for the weekend for alcohol  but not add up my gym ones just note them down as earning them but don't add them in.  at least if you do have a mad day and eat or drink too much you might be covered


----------



## b3ndy

god - 4 a day isn't a lot! the met has sped up the weight loss for me too - so we should all be like the thinnest of thin wafers by the Summer


----------



## b3ndy

by the way - did either of you see that awful lorraine kelly diet thing on channel four last night - on celeb exercise videos? she and eamon were soooo annoying with their cheesey links! it was awful


----------



## flowerpot

didn't see it love but it sounds cheezy!! ha ha.  

whats a glass of wine, 2 points and spirit is 1 one?  i need to save enough for booze on fri, sat and sun  

Guess what, I'm having hypnotherapy on Tuesday!  For my fertility issues but I'm gonna mention weight loss and see if they can help with that.  Its someone at work so I don't even have to pay


----------



## KerryB

I've always wanted hypnotherapy! Let me know how it goes!

I'm going to try and stay off the booze till the end of the month, see if it help with TTC and weight. You never know! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I will do.

you go girl!  I have tried but I just can't do it, not at the weekends. I have to have a couple of glasses of wine to wind down.  me and dh tried to do a month and lasted 2 weeks!  tell you what though when we did open that first bottle of wine mmmm it tasted delish!


----------



## KerryB

Yeah I'll be back on it again on 1st Feb! Just going to try and cut back, esp. during 2WW.

Is there a points difference betwen red and white, or Rose?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

you trying to torture me flower?  Both GP and chemist said NO alcohol with my tablets as they are very strong and I am likely to be ill    

Hey you will have to do it when you are 

Yeh I am gonna cut it out during 2WW anyway Kerry


----------



## KerryB

Just eating Apple Pie Flavour yogurt! Mmmm...

xx


----------



## flowerpot

awwww Sal  

are they the WW ones Kerry?  they are lovely.  I had strawberry tart flavour 

no i think all wine is the same its 2 points for a medium glass, i think anyway


----------



## sarahstewart

YUM that sounds nice.....

Flower you loon I am SARAH not SAL


----------



## KerryB

Flower..No its a Tesco Healthy Eating one, the Mullerlight's aren't suitable for veggie people!

Sarah... 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

oops Sarah,trying to do too much at once!!  

be good, speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Toodle pip hun

xx


----------



## b3ndy

weigh in - stayed the same girls!

sure fire sign af is on her way I reckon as I always balloon up before the old   rears her ugly head


----------



## sarahstewart

weighed myself today and no weight lost this week   although I did have a final binge last weekend so we will see what happens this week 

Talk Later


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

morning diet club

B3ndy, I always put on about 4lbs at AF due time

Sarah, your final binge is probably still telling   give it till next week and you will have done fine 

Kerry, how you doing hun?

Last night I had WW chicken tikka curry and rice (5 points) and 2 slices of dry WW bread and a WW toffee fudge icecream pot - they are lovely!! Mmmmm.  Meeting my friend for lunch in the canteen so getting a JP and brought in a tub of WW tuna mayo filler to put in it.  Waitrose perfectly balanced fajitas tonight (6½) and a couple of vinos


----------



## KerryB

I was soooooo ood yesterday, only used 20 of my 23 points! Yippee 

Going to be good again today. Got WW soup for lunch & 2 slices WW bread and yogurt for later.  Gym tonight.

B3ndy...I hate staying the same, although its better than putting on. Lets hope its not AF bloat hun.  

Flower...Well done you. Looks like you've bought the entire WW collection  

Sarah..Give it another week hun, you'll do fine.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

that ice cream sounds nice flower - how many points - and where do you get all your WW stuff from - my local Waitrose and Tesco's hardly stock any of it....and I've never seen the Waitrose PB fajitas - we fancied some with veggie chillie last weekend and were going to have the real thing til I saw how lardy they were!!

kerry - get you - you'll be class swot next week! did you find you'd had enuf? gives you a bit extra to be a little naughty this weekend? always find the weekends the hardest so need a little leeway

sarah - as kerry says at least we haven't put on this week!


----------



## KerryB

I was suitably stuffed after my Veggie Stir Fry with Kung Po sauce and rice, then 2 WW Choc MInt Crisp squares. Lovely!!

I know Sainsbury's and Asda are good for WW stuf.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, the icecreams I got from Waitrose online (ocado.co.uk) they are in the frozen bit, you get 4 in a box.  1½ points they are and really toffie flavoured. mmmm. i got the waitrose fajitas too from on line hun, in the fresh ready made foods.  you get 2 tortillas, the chicken and veg to cook in the oven, sour cream and salsa sauce.

I got WW stuff from asda, nipped in and got a big box of yogurts, some fillers, 2 ready made meals (for after the gym when i need food fast!). oh and some rivita "goodness bars" which are new, I got raisen and cranberry.  only one point!

asda has LOADS of WW stuff, pizzas - a full one for 7 points!!  I believe tesco are putting the points on their healthy range too?


----------



## b3ndy

how many points are faijitas?


----------



## KerryB

They do put the points on HE stuff, its really handy. I love their carrot and swede mash, I think its 6 or 7 points for the whole container, so about 3/3.5 for half.

Those Ryvita things sounds good.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

has anyone tried the spicy parsnip soup from waitrose perfectly balanced range? got it for lunch today


----------



## flowerpot

those ones from waitrose are 6½ points B3ndy.  you could beef it up by adding more veggies or salad or something for no extra points.  I checked the tortillas I have in the cupboard and they are 2½ each so well worth having the full thing for 6½.  do they not sell it in store?

Just having that rivita thing now, really good for 1 point!  they had different flaours.  just come out recently.  they feature it in the WW mag


----------



## flowerpot

how many points do you put a JP down as?  4?


----------



## KerryB

2.5 or 3 I put it down as. If its huge then 4 point.

x


----------



## flowerpot

fab thanks, will ask them to give me a medium one in the canteen!!


----------



## b3ndy

is it six and a half for perfectly balanced or normal Flower? they don't sell the pb ones in our local waitrose but there again - it's not a huge store

whats the ryvita thing? is that the mini bites? the rakusens are nice too - bit like water biscuits


----------



## KerryB

I'm having one now too, and putting it down as 3 points hun. Don't know what I'm having in it though, meant to be having soup and bread!! Maybe some tuna mayo and sweetcorn with a bit of cheese and salad. Hungry now, have to get another decaf!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

its the PB one B3ndy.  They do have the normal one as I've got that for dh.  do you do your full shop from waitrose, might be worth considering having on line if they have more choice.

from WW PB range I also get the bag of 6 individual bags of prezels and mini bagels which are 1½ and 2 points each

These rivita things are chewy bars, but only 1 point so lower than the WW ones.

those rivita minis are low, can't remember how low though


----------



## b3ndy

I normally go to Tesco's and bob up to waitrose for daily bits and pieces (which can sometimes turn out as expensive as a weekly shop at Tescos!)

will have to go online to ocado and have a peek though! ta for that


----------



## sarahstewart

only supermarket that delivers round here is tesco  

B3ndy I do the same I love waitrose.....expensive but lush stuff


----------



## flowerpot

I'm stuffed!  JP was lovely.  the filling was ok if short of time but I prefer my own tuna and low fat mayo but just couldnt be bothered  

going gym tonight so I've done 3 times this week


----------



## sky8

has anyone done the cambridge diet? I have started it in a bid to lose my wieght quickly, but am very hungry and keep cheating


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Sky
No i havent but it came out top in a recent C4 programme of diets that Lorraine Kelly did.  is it shakes and soups?  it looks difficult, is it?

Can I ask you how you move your ticker as you lose weight, do you have to remake the ticker from scratch?

Stick around and let us know how the diet is going xx


----------



## sky8

To be honest it's the first time I have ever used a ticker but I put in the weight I started, the weight I am now and my goal weight and it did the rest for me. I can't work out how to move it so I guess I will have to do it from scratch once I lose more weight.

It is shakes, soups and bars and to be honest once you get through the first 3 days it's pretty mindless. I like the fact that I don't have to think about what to eat as I know it can only be one of the three things - there is no weighing or choosing. I also like the fact that you can lose up to a stone a month - so in 4 motnhs time I should be at my ideal weight hmmmmm - that is if I stop cheating and eating things I shouldn't!


----------



## KerryB

Naughty naughty   !! I cheat all the time, but am going to try my best not to this time, I'm desperate to lose this 4 stone!


----------



## b3ndy

you'd be proud of me girls - didn't fancy the parsnip soup - there was a lovely juicy loaf of uncut granary - so cut two slices - weighed them to make sure they were only 35g each AND weighed my cheese!

howz that for dedicated? ...............it won't last long!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Saint B3ndy !!!  

here's your halo...          O


----------



## KerryB

Well done you. I went a bit overboard with the tuna at lunch, but had hardly any mayo and lots of peppers and salad.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

i'll make sure I keep it polished flower!!      

tuna isn't that many points though is it?

ive got a tuna steak, salad and sweet pots tonight .........mmmmm


----------



## flowerpot

mmm love sweet potatoes!


----------



## b3ndy

ttfn - happy dieting girls - be good!


----------



## flowerpot

right diet buddies

GOOD LUCK AND BE GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sarahstewart

I will try....  going out for dinner but as I am driving that will be loads less calories as I usually sink a bottle of wine


----------



## KerryB

I shall be sober as well this weekend hun. Although could do with a glass tonight! Its been almost 2 weeks and not a drop has passed my lips.

Just munching WW Fruities!


----------



## flowerpot

how are we doing diet buddies?

I've been ok upto yesterday, ended up having new year champers with our neighbours (they've been away all xmas/new year) and it was unexpected.  anyway ended up having some tea there which is just impossible to work out the points so I've added up what I think from the ingredients.  Was home an hour later after eating as my stomach was killing again.  

cornflakes for brekkie
WW soup and WW bread for lunch

xxx


----------



## sky8

Not too bad over the weekend - except for all the cake I consumed on Friday and Saturday (it was dh's birthday so had to have some  )

Seriously though, I will be sticking to the diet this week -and taking the dog for long walks so as to burn off loads of calories (she says but knows it will be a quick 5 mins round the block)


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

I've been sooooooo good! You'd be so proud of me! Not one drop of alcohol passed my lips, and I've been under my points each day! I've eaten plenty and haven't used any of my exercise points - went to the gym on Friday (3 points) and did 60 lengths on Saturday (2 points). I'm so chuffed! I even had a scone on Saturday afternoon but it was only 3 points! YAY  

Glad everyone is doing ok. Can't wait for weigh in!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Go Kerry go!!

I had points from the gym on Friday too which I haven't used, hopefully tomorrow night when I go it will pay off even more!  Can't go tonight, got a dentist check up


----------



## KerryB

I'm going tonight, got to keep at it otherwise I'll lose interest again! And I can't let that happen! Feel the   pills kicking in today, and I managed a Met at Breakfast today. Felt so sick this monring when I got in the car, not sure if its   pills or last night's Met. It passed though.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

ola girls

kerry - can sympathise with you and the met - I didn't get round to taking my second dose yesterday as I didn't have any lunch (busy gardening - get me!) and so when I took it with my dinner I had awful stomach cramps and wind!!!!!!!!! my dh nearly kicked me out of the bedroom!


----------



## KerryB

Its horrid isn't it. God the things we have to go thru!

Tried Butternut Squash last night, roasted some for tea. Its quite nice! 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

I was really good as well  

AND B3ndy I did loads of gardening Saturday and cleaned my car  

having salmon with mashed sweet pots tonight


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah I remembered you saying it would be your ideal life - no work - and be able to spend all your time in your garden so while I was out digging round my egg saucer yesterday I wondered if you'd also be out.

wonder how many points it would have worked up Kerry/flower - was out for a good 2 hours and even managed to work up a sweat....nice!


----------



## KerryB

I would say an extra 2 points. My 60 lengths was 2 points!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I can sympathise with Met too, had terribly wind cramps last night.  I can't get upto 3 a day yet its too much.

Whats a potaoto waffle? 1 point?  had one with brekkie yesterday and put down 1 but i couldnt find it in my book.

just having a nice WW lemon cheesecake yogurt (from asda)


----------



## b3ndy

i bought a few WW pieces in asda on sat flower -the three cheese pizza - a chicken and spinach pasta thing and another pasta thing (am hoping they don't react with met though) fed up with chicken/fish and salad!


----------



## flowerpot

i had the tomato ready meal and they didnt disagree with me. I've got that chicken lasagne one to try in the fridge.  As they are quite small we "should" be ok, just dont add in any other carbs, do veg or salad to go with


----------



## b3ndy

That's what I was thinking - and seeing as dh 'doesn't do diet food' he's getting lamp chops!! (must remember to think what he's having with it   before he gets home - coz the mood I'm in today - thanks to old witchey - it could get  )


----------



## flowerpot

God help him


----------



## sarahstewart

poor thing  

I am sometimes soooo nasty to my DH I feel really guilty afterwards....Rose quartz is supposed to make you less  but it hasn't worked with me......

Mmmmm Lamb chops my fave 

Lets keep it up ladies.......  I still can't believe how good i have been reckon its the lack of   as I usually eat more after a few glasses of vino


----------



## KerryB

DBB made soup so we all had it for lunch, it was nice surprisingly! Had 3 slices WW bread with some cheese and 2 glasses of water. And another Met...so full!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

just tucking in to baxters healthy living lentil and veg soup - 2 points - though don't feel like eating - feel so mad - am posting on chat thread


----------



## flowerpot

oh heck....going for a look now ....


----------



## sarahstewart

Ladies

Hi - How are we all feeling today?  I am actually feeling 'slimmer' probably less bloated I reckon.  Had my salmon with brown rice last night and added some tinned tomatoes to the rice and a drop of tabasco sauce - was delicious.

Not sure what to have to tonight....got a some chicken breast out of the freezer this morning any ideas?

Catch you all later


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls

had a sneeky jump on the scales this morning, only 1lb off.  I know I shouldnt and wait until tomorrow night!!  We need a weigh in police like the peestick police    

had some quorn mince, garlic, onions, mushrooms and tinned toms last night with a bit of spagetti pasta stirred through.  2 slices of low fat garlic baguette. yummy.

today had cornflakes and got a big tub of salad with beetroot and tuna and some helmans light.  chicken tonight with butternut squash and leeks.  thankfully dh is on a health kick and doesnt want any rubbish to eat so thats a relief!!!

Sarah what day you weighing on again?

Kerry and B3ndy - how are you both today?  feeling thinner?

Sky - hows the diet going?


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I weigh on Fridays....although we do need     cos I am the same    did not lose weight last week but feel better and much less bloated and sluggish if you know what I mean.....also this   but am going to poo about 3 times a day    

I know you lovely ladies dont mind me sharing my toilet habbits with you


----------



## *Bev*

When I was following WW at home, I came up with a chicken and mushroom pasta, not very exciting but very tasty.

I'm not good with the measurements so as you feel fit really:

Two portions, but I am fat for a reason remember  

100g dried pasta
2 chicken breasts
1 can of cambells condensed mushroom soup
skimmed milk

cheese   (optional)

Poach chicken for about 25 mins
Cut chicken into bite sized pieces
Cook pasta
Add cooked chicken to pasta
Add soup to pasta and chicken
Fill soup can up with skimmed milk and add to pasta, chicken and soup
Keep stirring until milk has mixed with soup, should be thickish.
Add to oven proof dish and sprinkle cheese on if required, grill for 10 minutes.

Sorry i'm a bit rubbish at explaining, I just do it normally!

My friend re-invented the dish with cambells tomotoe soup and mushrooms, sweetcorn etc instead of mushroom soup....

Hope this helps.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

bev will try that tonight.....


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Bev, I'm deffo trying that one


----------



## *Bev*

Let me know what you think, I love it....


----------



## KerryB

Bev...Campbells Mushrooms soup is a staple in my diet! When DH and I first got together its all we sued to eat with pasta!! Probably why I'm so fat now!! He he he!  

We do need    !! I nearly jumped on this morning, but knew I'd be disappointed if it said 1lb or nothing, as our scales are so unreliable! Will wait until tomorrow. Just hope I have a good first week loss to spur me on. I'm really enjoying it so far, and I've had a lot less heartburn/indigestion over the last week.

Sarah...can you wrap chicken breast in leeks with some cheese? Just an idea?! You can share what ever you want with us hun!!  

Cocopops for Breakfast, soup or JP for lunch and probably stir fry for tea. Had a sachet of Blue Dragon sauce last night, well half of it. They're low point so good for us.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

that sounds yummy Kerry  and co-co pops haven't had those for years


----------



## KerryB

Me either Sarah...DBB has a big box in the cupboard so thought I'd eat those rather than depleting our supplies of Rice Crispies from home!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

my friend in work has just had a tastey lunch.  Its M&S, a tub from the salad bit, carrott, cranberry, couscous in a scrummy vinegarette.  4 points for the whole thing, got it piled high with salad on the plate.  they do a mint one too with mixed beans which is lovely too!


----------



## *Bev*

Your not helping, i'm starving!!


----------



## KerryB

Mmmm....that sounds lovely.

Just on news about a lad that has died from his eating habits - only ate chips, toast with butter, and occassionally beans! He killed his liver, went for surgery and never came out!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Blimey thats bad.

I havent really got a handy M&S but might go out the way and get some. it looks delish and low points!


----------



## KerryB

Love M&S food but just wish it wasn't do darn expensive!

x


----------



## flowerpot

how we doing?

ready for tonight Kerry, I don't feel positive at all, that little jump on the scales yesterday morning makes me think I'll have a really low weight loss. ah well.

last night had chicken and loads of veggies, butternut squash, leeks and sweet pot. lovely!

just been into our shop in work and they are doing WW butties, crackers and cheese, muffins and pasty's!!!  xxx


----------



## scratch

did anyone see you are what you eat last night?? If the sight of that blokes poo doesnt make you want to diet nothing will   

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

i can't believe how much WW food you can get hold of Flower - tried the tomato thing last night - wasn't too keen on it - but liked the chicken and spinach pasta one

i put on about 3 lbs this week - but reckon it's down to old witchey - coz when got on scales at 4.30am it'd all gone!! shows how much bloating it can cause doesn't it.

are you both quietly confident about tonight though?....got yer string bikinis out for weigh in? i've got my 'weigh in ' outfit down to a perfect art!  

Sal - didn't see the prog - but I can imagine - the thought/sight of anyone elses dumps makes me want to heave


----------



## sarahstewart

nah I did not see it Sal......gosh for a minute I thought you were joining us.....

Had chicken and wholemeal pasta bake last night........don't know whats on the menu tonight am off to Morrisons after work....

good luck all you who weighing today.

S


----------



## scratch

I am not joinging you lot but Iam being good. I cant take the pressure you see.

I had mashed pots,brocolli,carrots,peas and sprouts with lamb chop and gravy. I think that was pretty healthy. Even if it was just so I can empty the fridge  
Jambalaya tonight  yum yum

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

what kind of food will you get on hols? (and we're not talking liquid diet!)


----------



## KerryB

Flower...I feel the same. Popped on scales this monring (stupid girl) and was V disappointed. I think my scales are wrong!

Had Quorn sausages, homemade mash and mushy pea's for tea, with a bit of veggie gravy. Followd by a WW choc crisp bar and 3 pints of water! 

WW soup for lunch, keeping it light!! Don't know how I'll get to 8pm!!

xx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy

Last time we went they did absolutely gorgous kebabs!! And lots of barbecued fish and meat and loads of salads and pasta.So it is quite healthy really. The cakes arent bad either  And we are all inclusive so I can snack to my hearts content 

All in all the food we had last time was the best all inclusive we have ever been on. And we always go A/L

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

mmmm sounds good - so no excuse to put any weigh on while away then!! 

kerry + flower - don't worry chickeydees - you'll be pleasantly surprised tonight I bet - try to keep your food light today and even stay off the liquid from about 3/4pm if you can - to avoid any excess fluid...(from the girl who starves herself of food and water from 11:30am on the day of weigh in!!  )


----------



## scratch

And make sure you all have a great big dump before you go!!!



Sorry couldnt resist  

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

@ Sal

Where DH used to work they had a super douper scales and they used to weigh them selves before having a poo then after and have bets on who would lose the most weight afterwards     thats blokes for you


----------



## scratch

Just found a snicker in my draw and one in my hadbag. Yummmm which one first    

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

YOU ARE SOOOO MEAN - I LOVE SNICKERS


----------



## scratch

If i could send you one Sarah I would  


Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

talking of poos - snickers do look a bit like them don't they! 

I remember a woman at slimming world (which did before WW) who got 'slimmer of the week' for a 6 lb loss put her big loss down to her dump - nice!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

Thanks B3ndy I was just finishing my snicker when I read your post. It might of looked like a poo but tasted yummy

Sal x

Why are we talking about poo? And I know I started it


----------



## KerryB

You lot are  !!! 

Sal...why do you have so many snickers bars about your person

xx


----------



## scratch

Well the story behind the snickers is that the security guard that works at dhs place keeps giving him bars of chocolate. Dont ask me why I have given loads to my mum and dad but dh keeps giving me a snicker everyday to take to work. And as i felt poo yesterday i didnt eat it so when he gave me another one I then had 2. But now I only have 1 as I have just finished the first one 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

there's still a general 'poo' theme going here girls!

ties in nicely with a dog poo story we did on the prog this am!! - lets get back to talking food - who's got what tonight? chicken and salad for me tonight (think I'm going to start looking like a lettuce leaf!)


----------



## scratch

Jambalaya for me. Got to empty the fridge and use everything up so gonna adlib a bit.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

you nutters!

I try not and do the starving before weigh in thing, just because it gives me false hope!!    just having WW tomato and basil chicken with potato wedges. its frozen but you can cook in microwave.  B3ndy having that chicken lasagne thingy tonight  

kerry good luck for tonight hunny, lets hope both our scales are way out


----------



## b3ndy

sending you both lots of


----------



## KerryB

Couldn't eat all my lunch, feel really off colour today. really tired and a bit sick. Not like me to not wan tto eat! Must be the Met. Not sure what is for tea, but might ahve some chocolate afterwards to reward myself!

Flower..good luck too honey. I'm sure you've done well.

B3ndy..you weighing in tomorrow?

Hope I can change my ticker tomorrow!

Sal..thanks for clearing up the snickers mystery! Send some my way !!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

my collegue has joined a diet club / toning table thingy next door and has just been round for her weekly weigh in and has lost 5lb this week......bet I am the same  i seriously need to


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - that ticker will be downshifting big time - you wait and see.

I know what you mean about the met - felt like that last night - but knew I HAD to eat sommit to take the met.

Oh well - weigh in tomorrow - will just be glad though if shifted the 'af bloating' this week


----------



## flowerpot

Sounds like the Met to me hunny, sorry you feel so rubbish.  Its hard isnt it when we have to eat to take them but you don't actually wanna eat. I felt the same last night, didn't want my tea at all but good job I did!!!

Lets hope we are both moving our tickers tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy

good luck tonight girls

am gonna 'do one' for today - v.tired (too much celeb BB)

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU BOTH!! 

See ya tomorrows!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

XXXX


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeeee B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## KerryB

Fancy something nice now, like cake or something! Think I'm craving sugar, might have some WW Caramints or Fruities.

x


----------



## b3ndy

(Always was c**p at goodbyes - oh there you go again - another post I've managed to turn the topic back to pooooo!    )

 to you all!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## KerryB

Good luck Flower
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I lost 3 lbs!!

Cant work the ticker out so just done it typed instead  

Kerry hope you are pleased with your loss hunny  
I usually lose about 4-5lb in my first week but I'd already started healthy eating in the week leading upto joining so maybe thats why.  that will do for me anyway!

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Well done flower, thats a great start hun. Your probably right about losing the week before as well, thats probably another couple of pounds. 

I lost.......7lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely amazed! I must have been eating such [email protected] before that! I think Met is finally working for me as well! The leader was a little surprised, and said that I probably won't have such a big loss next week, but I'll show her!! So motivated now to stick with it! Yippee  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Wooooo-hoooo!  Kerry thats fantastic!!!  well done you !!!

we are going to be so thin !


----------



## KerryB

I just clicked on my ticker thing and went to the site, then I clicked next and it went staight to my details so I could change them! A lot easier than usual!

We are going to look fabulous, not that we don't already, but even more fabulous!!


xx


----------



## b3ndy

blinking heck girls - that's a fab weight loss for both of you!!

did you celebrate with a choccy bar afterwards? 

fantastic though!.....Kerry - another 3 lbs and you'lll have already dropped a dress size (that's what I was told anyway - every 10lbs lost is a dress size down)

Am scared about my weigh in tonight after staying the same last week!


----------



## flowerpot

GOOD LUCK B3NDY FOR TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...you'll be fine honey I'm sure. You've been good haven't you this week so I'm sure you'll have lost.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

its one of the girls birthdays today, she has brought low fat cakes in.  i've got a m&S blueberry muffin, big as well, for 2 points! yum


----------



## b3ndy

TWO POINTS - i nnnnneeeeeed some now - am starving!!


----------



## sarahstewart

well done you two....and goodluck B3ndy for tonight I am gonna weigh in the morning


----------



## flowerpot

good luck Sarah  

yeah, 2 points. well worth it! x


----------



## KerryB

WOW, only 2 points! They are the low fat/healthy range are they? Will have to have a look on Saturday.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Yum I might have a look for those too....


----------



## flowerpot

I've worked the ticker out, i was trying to put the pounds of weight i was and wanted to be rather than my actual weight


----------



## KerryB

Well done hun!  

x


----------



## martysgirl

hi girls - just to let you know i will be joining my local WW on Monday - all advice gratefully received, and looking forward to talking all things WW.
Is that what most of you are doing, WW ??
take care
Tracey x


----------



## KerryB

Hi Tracey  ....Me, Flower and B3ndy are all doing WW so your in the right place. Sarah is healthy eating and Sal love Snickers too much to actually diet!!   

Back soon
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

yep TRacey

I have just cut all the [email protected] out like crisps, choccie etc and  eating loads of fresh fruit, veg and just fresh everything no processed food no starchy carbs...    I try and do this most of the time but always fall off the wagon over Christmas


----------



## flowerpot

hi Tracey
we had a whole list of people doing the clomid diet club but we seem to be down to 4 or 5 now, 3 of us are doing WW.  but you are welcome with any diet you are doing and we will help each other along  

those muffins, they are from the healthy range.  i could do with a trip to m&s to get some of those and those 2 salady things my friend in work had, really tasty


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, B3ndy have either of you signed up for WW esource?  i've got a free trial for a month


----------



## KerryB

I forgot to pick up a leaflet last night on my way out  . Is it good?


----------



## bendybird

I will be joining you as of today!!

I weighed myself this morning and    not good, not good at all.... i will do this!!!

So hello to everyone!!

Bendybird.xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

welcome bendybird (two bendys   together!!  )

what's esource all about then?


----------



## flowerpot

Bendybird

B3ndy, its when you go on the WW site and get a log in.  there are chat rooms, recipes, you have a points calculator (i just typed in "shredded wheat" and it gave me all the points for different brands), you can log you weight each week and it does a graph so you can see it going down.  I did it last time. you get a free month then its 15 quid for 3 months but you can cancel after your trial if you dont like it.  you need to get your leaders code from class though in order to register x


----------



## KerryB

Have either of you totally lost your appetite??   This isn't like me at all! I've just had half a tub of TEsco H/E Carrot & Swede Mash (3.5 points) and 4 pieces of WW Toast (Its like air!) and I am so stuffed! It would usually take a lot more to fill me up, but at the moment I can't eat, and don't feel hungry at all! I suppose I should look on the bright side, on for good loss again next week! I also have no energy at all, feel guilty not going to the gym though so will have to make the effort tonight.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Met has definitely curbed my appetite, without a doubt.  Usually after cereal in the morning I'm starving by lunchtime but not even hungry.  i just eat because i need to in order to take my tablet.  i'm upto 3 from tomorrow too.  I guess it will be good if it makes us do smaller portions as I like big plates full normally!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Bendybird  

I have not eaten today feel too stressed out and I know I must try so have a brown bread cheese and pickle sandwich a bit   but not too bad


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...just try and eat small amounts hun, you need to keep your strength at the moment dont you.

Flower...Glad its not just me. I'm the same with portions, the bigger the better but just can't eat it anymore!  I always used to clear my plate but not anymore!!

xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Folks

Gosh been off line for the last week and my can you lot talk. 

Just returned from consultants   appointment and have been put on Metformin and well as Clomid for the next 3 months. I have just over 2 stone to lose and need to have lost most of it with the next 3months before my next appointment.  

I know this is rappid but this is the only thing haulting us from starting IUI, to fall into the NHS catergory and we are very close to refusal as I have just turned 39 so only in within a year.  

The consutant wanted to put us forward today and not prescribe any more drugs but once the nurse weighed me my BMI falls 2 points above the accepted level.  AHHH!!!!     Sorry to rant but feel so annoyed with myself, I have known I needed to lose weight but did not have the motivation.  So I shall be joining you all on the healthy regime prior to Mummy roles.  

I joined a Homes Place gym 2 weeks ago and have booked a personal trainer for 3 sessions over the next week so that should start me in the right direction and I finish a contract I am working on tomorrow so should have more time to get to some body conditioning classes.    I lost a lot of weight with WW b4 getting married so I have all the receipes books, so will be following the points system.  Please share any receipes that you may have.

We do have a private appointment with Marilyn Glenville on Monday who is a Nutritionalist Therapist so it will be interestiong to hear what she may recommend.

Question:  As I am due to test/AF's arrival on 25th Jan - is it ok to start taking the Met know or should I wait.

Thanks for listerning and heres hoping we are all much slimmer and pg by the Clomid Girls on Tour w/end.   Off to sort my ticker out now may be back on if I cannot fathom it out. Bye for now girlies.


----------



## KerryB

Hi Jennie,

What a bummer about not being put forward today. Weight has been one of y issues, knowing I need to lose it but not being motivated. Well I am now! Flower, B3ndy and I are all on Clomid and Metformin so any questions you have , fire away. I would start you Metformin straight away. Some tips...

1. ALWAYS take with food, either half way thru or at the end of a meal. Make sure you've eaten enough to take it not just a piece of toast.
2. Build yourself up to the dose your taking - I'm now on 1500mg but did 500mg for a week/10 days, then 1000mg for a week/ten days then finally jumped up to 1500mg.
3. Try to avoid fatty food or too many carbs - mainly pasta/potatoes as they can cause Met   (not nice!)
4. You'll probably feel less hungry but you must eat with them.

I used to take one at lunch, one at tea then one before bed, which was fine as you sleep off any S/E's then. Have recently changed to breakfast, lunch and tea. 

Good luck hun

xx


----------



## b3ndy

girls - back again - just 'popped round' to a friends to drop off a pressie for her 3 year old - two hours later I'm home.

i have to say with the met it really depends on what I've eaten as to how I feel for my next meal - b'fast to lunch i'm always starving - then by teatime i feel a bit sicky and not really like eating - but do - and then I spend the rest of the night in agony with wind!! (since af this month it's been horrid) but I just grit my teeth (like we all are) and hope it's worth it all in the end!

am going to need to dig out my 'weigh in ' clothes soon - hope they're not in the wash!

Jennie - i was told in Nov to lose 2 stone by march - have done half a stone so far - but seems to be tailing off at the mo - follow Kerry's really good tips and you can't go wrong!!


S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Good luck at weigh in hun  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

cheers chuck - i'm sooooo looking forward to that chippy tonight!  

got quick q to ask by the way about drinking and met - after my horrid experience last time - what do you do if you know you're going to 'have a few' how long before do you stop taking met?


----------



## martysgirl

hi fellow diet chicks, thanks for kind words. Kerry, you did make me   about Sal loving Snickers too much!
Sarah - thanks for tips - I must admit I am a bread girl, hopefully will see a difference if I cut that out.  Does just cutting out the [email protected] work for you then?
I read somewhere, not sure if it was from you Kerry - but I have just made the Caulifloer & Brocolli soup recipe.  Not bad for my first attempt - will take some to work tomorrow for lunch, its got to be better for me than all that bread!
I'm a terrible 'picker' - I always head for the crisps - anything different you guys 'pick' at (apart from the obvious carrot, celery etc..) ?


----------



## b3ndy

lost a pound last night girls - only another half a pound - then i've shifted the post Xmas weight and will have got back to my half a stone! phew!

Kerry - did you see my other post on met and drink?


----------



## flowerpot

Morning clomid buddies 

B3ndy, well done hun, its moving in the right direction!  as for the alcohol, kerry is your best bet with her being it on longer than me.  i haven't had a proper booze up since being on them but last weekend i only had 2 glasses of wine and my head starting spinning, normally I'd polish off a bottle and it wouldnt touch the sides!    

Jennie, welcome to the diet thread   We are all in the same boat and can egg each other on, nice to have you on board.  I'm sure you can get that weight off in time  

Tracey, I dont have crisps and stuff in the house (they are my downfall!) but have a stash of snackajacks, low fat pretzels and WW bars and sweets, always good to have in.  And I bring loads of fruit to work but vary it so dont get bored, berries etc.  

Kerry, Sarah, Sky


----------



## b3ndy

talking of headaches howz your today flower?

i woke at 4.30am with a stonking one - I think it's the clomid and met kicking in as it's my last tab of clomid tonight


----------



## flowerpot

ok so far, it was killing me yesterday, you know when you just want to lie down and close your eyes but i was sat in work on this computer    it started easing off at hometime so i went for a swim which was nice and relaxing.  definitely having more headaches with Met, i don't normally suffer with them


----------



## sarahstewart

weighed today and had lost 2lb and that was after eating a curry last night which was   of me but DH said I deserved it after my rubbish day...I was that close to opening a bottle of vino too.   but managed not to after all i do feel much better off the booze    

Hope you are all OK


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sarah!!!  We are all doing so well this week.

*Big round of applause to us all*

xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

to the clomid dieters! good stuff sarah

come March we'll be waif like!!  

flower - maybe it is the met then - coz i don't remember getting them this bad while on clomid alone - it hurt to open my eyes this am - and I felt sick driving to work!


----------



## sarahstewart

yep well done everyone.....I am gonna but one of those thingys tomorrow to check I am doing 10,000 steps a day...any of you guys have one?


----------



## KerryB

i girls,

Went to the gym again last night, not for long though as felt rough. Pasta with Campbells Mushrooms soup for tea - 3 points for Pasta, and the Soup is 5 points per tin (undiluted) so halfed is 2.5 points. Not hungry again today, and was almost sick agian on the way to work. Its horrid feeling so nauseaes all the time isn't it.

B3ndy...well donw with 1lb hun, almost there, next week you'll probably surpass you pre Xmas weight loss! As for Met and drink, if I know I'm going to have a few on a night out I usually don't take any Met on that day, or if I do just one at breakfast. Its usually the hangovers that are worse for me on Met, not Met  . See how you go hun.

Flower...gld heaahe has gone, there's nothing worse than a banging head.

Sarah...Well done hun, thats great.  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, had that WW chicken lasagne last night, I actually really liked it (6 points) and dh had a taste and liked it too.  asda doing 2 for £4 so I'll get that again!

we were supposed to be having chicken and bacon salad tonight (bacon for dh) but I forgot to take the chicken out of the freezer, oops    So I've got a perfectly balanced thai chicken curry and rice and will do dh a normal curry. sorted!  hope it doesnt bring on met bum tho in the pics  

for lunch got a small tin of WW beans and WW bread to make toast


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - i'll have to look out for them flower - i've got the waitrose perfectly balanced spinach and riccotta cannelloni tonight which I really like - depends how the old   goes with it as some days are better than others

we all got free pedometers at work Sarah - as part of that BBC 1 get families fit prog - we all got bored after a week and mine's at the bottom of my bag somewhere!


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i got one with walkers when they were doing a free giveaway, i should wear it for the gym really, interesting to see what it says afterwards!


----------



## KerryB

I don't have one, and there is no way I do 10,000 anything in a day! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## sarahstewart

Just finished my bag of grapes....all this fruit must be good for me.


----------



## flowerpot

I've just had a tub of raspberries.  this is the first day I have felt hungry in ages, really looking forward to my beans on toast, gonna go and do shortly


----------



## KerryB

I cna't face eating much at the moment. Having JP and tuna for lunch with peppers. Not hungry at all. Now thats a first for me, I'm always hungry! I wonder why the met has finally kicked in with me after all this time??

xx


----------



## flowerpot

could be Kerry, I've been like that upto today as well but hungry today but I am due to up my pills to 3 from tomorrow.


----------



## sarahstewart

thats good kerry maybe you will lose 1 stone 9lb next week    


hope your   is ok when you up the dose Flower


----------



## flowerpot

dam and blast, just dropped my beans on toast all over the floor  

luckily had some ww bread in my drawer so got 4 pieces for my lunch with flora light on, and a banana. great!  hope thats ok for met


----------



## KerryB

You sound like me, I'm so clumsy on the   pills. Does anyone else find that too??

x


----------



## flowerpot

I've got a top with wide sleeves and i caught it on the filing cabinet  

anyone know what low fat spread is - ½ per tablespoon.  actually, i'll have a look on WW and work it out


----------



## flowerpot

Cajun Chicken with Vegetables and Beans 

POINTS value 5.5
Servings 4
Preparation Time 10 min
Cooking Time 20 min
Level of Difficulty Easy

Chicken is so versatile - it goes with so many flavours. Try it Cajun-style in this easy recipe...

Ingredients

15 g Discovery Foods Cajun Seasoning, (around 1 tbsp) 
1 tablespoon thyme, chopped, fresh 
1 heaped tablespoon flour, plain 
4 medium chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, boneless 
4 teaspoon olive oil, or vegetable oil 
8 portion shallots, sliced 
2 stick celery, chopped 
400 g cooked kidney beans, red, drained and rinsed 
150 ml tomato juice 
2 sprig fresh thyme, and some lime wedges, to garnish 
1 teaspoon salt, and some freshly ground pepper

Instructions

Preheat grill. Mix together Cajun seasoning, thyme and flour with some salt and pepper on a large plate. Coat the chicken breasts in this mixture.

Put chicken breasts on to the grill rack and brush with 2 tsp of the oil. Grill for about 15 minutes, turning once.

Meanwhile, heat the remaining oil in a saucepan. Saute the shallots and celery for 3 - 4 minutes. Add the beans and tomato juice and simmer for about 10 minutes, without a lid.

Test that the chicken is cooked by inserting a knife into the thickest part - the juices should run clear. Serve, garnished with sprigs of thyme and lime wedges. Serve with mixed beans and vegetables.


----------



## flowerpot

Grilled Chicken Skewers with Satay Sauce 

POINTS value | 2
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 10 min
Cooking Time | 10 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

This rich and creamy satay sauce has a real peanut flavour and can be spiced up with a little chilli if you like.

Ingredients

250 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless, cut into bit-sized chunks 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper, according to taste (optional) 
2 tablespoon soy sauce 
2 teaspoon sesame oil 
2 heaped teaspoon Tesco Reduced Fat Peanut Butter, smooth 
50 g very low-fat plain fromage frais

Instructions

Preheat the grill to medium. Thread the chicken cubes on to 8 metal or wooden skewers (soak wooden ones in water to help stop them burning). Mix together 1 tbsp light soy sauce and 1 tsp of sesame oil and brush over the chicken. Grill for 8-10 mins turning occasionally until golden and tender.

Blend the peanut butter with the remaining soy sauce and sesame oil until smooth, then stir in the fromage frais and cayenne if using.

Serve the skewers with the sauce spooned over.

Chef Tips

If you cannot find reduced fat peanut butter use normal and the Points value will increase by 1 per serving. If you prefer you could use finely diced fresh chilli instead of the cayenne.


----------



## b3ndy

I'm sooooooooooooo clumsy while on these tabs kerry - keep walking into things - specially in the early hours when getting up for work

flower - banana is very good while on met (girl on pcos forum)told me that - and it does help with cramps

know what you both mean though about not feeling hungry coz feeling queasy and yet forcing self to eat to take tabs

good luck with the upping to 3 flower!! try not to stray too far from home - just in case     (i'll bet you'll be fine hon!)

those chicken recipes look good - i'm not going to cook tomorrow - going to go out - what do you guys reckon would be best ribs/chicken steak place called Chillis, Macaroni Grill or TGI Fridays?


----------



## flowerpot

Spicy Crusted Salmon Over Spinach 

POINTS value | 4
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 10 min
Cooking Time | 12 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

The dry rub on the salmon keeps the inside moist and tender. You can keep the leftover spice rub in a container and use it on chicken and steaks too.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon chilli powder 
1 tablespoon ground cumin 
1 tablespoon paprika 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1 teaspoon white sugar 
170 g cooked salmon, 4 fillets 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 portion spinach, (1 bunch) steamed

Instructions

Combine chilli, cumin, paprika, oregano and sugar.

Rub salmon with spices. Drizzle fillets with oil.

Spray grill with cooking spray. Grill salmon over medium heat 5-6 minutes per side. Serve with steamed spinach.


----------



## flowerpot

Grilled Tuna with Fresh Tomato Salsa 

POINTS value | 1.5
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 15 min
Cooking Time | 6 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

Serve this delicious, colourful dish with steamed mixed veg for a complete meal.

Ingredients

5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
4 medium steak tuna, (150g each) 
300 g cherry tomatoes, halved 
1 medium onion(s), red, chopped 
55 g parsley, chopped 
1 tablespoon capers 
1 tablespoon lemon(s), zest 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Instructions

Heat a frying pan or grill coated with cooking spray over high heat. Cook tuna, turning once, until just cooked through, about 6 minutes. (Note: For rare tuna, cook for less time, if desired.)

Meanwhile, in small bowl, combine remaining ingredients. Serve tuna with salsa dressing.


----------



## flowerpot

cod steaks with honey and mustard (tuna or salmon too)

POINTS value | 3.5
Servings | 2
Preparation Time | 14 min
Cooking Time | 6 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

Brush this marinade on to your favourite fish to liven it up instantly. It's delicious on tuna or salmon steaks too. Serve with fresh green vegetables or a salad and jacket potatoes.

Ingredients

350 g cod, 2 x 175g (6 oz each) 
2 teaspoon honey, clear 
1 level tablespoon wholegrain mustard 
2 tablespoon wine, (medium white) 
2 teaspoon olive oil

Instructions

Preheat the grill to a moderate setting. Line the grill rack with a piece of kitchen foil. Mix the marinade ingredients (honey through olive oil) together.

Brush the cod steaks with the marinade and cook for 5-6 minutes on each side, basting them frequently.


----------



## flowerpot

dunno what Macaroni grill is hun?  But a chicken/steak place will be good you can have chicken or grilled steak or fish with JP.  save some points for a nice dressing or onion rings or something what you would like?

had a banana and met so here goes! thanks for the good luck, I have told dh I'm not moving from the house saturday or sunday


----------



## b3ndy

tutti bye for now then chicks - am offski to food shop/noddy wink winks/clean fest - the joys of domesticity!

have a top weekend everyone!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

have a great weekend B3ndy, BE GOOD !!!!! xxx


----------



## KerryB

Only managed a small JP with a bit of cheese for lunch, I'm going to waste away!! He he he  

Recipes look fab hun. Are they all off WW site?

x


----------



## flowerpot

ha ha you go girl, hope the 3 met has the same effect on me  

yeah, if you get logged into this esource thing there are tons and tons of recipes!


----------



## KerryB

Will ask my leader next week about it.


----------



## flowerpot

yeah. if you decide against I can copy and paste recipes for you.  The graph is good though on your personal profile so you can see your weight going down, it marks off where your 10% loss would be etc and the points worker is good, like before i just typed in "flora light" and it gave me the points for the different amounts uses.  will be worth having the 30 day free trial if nothing else and then cancelling it if you change your mind


----------



## KerryB

Yeah sounds like it could be useful. Do they have nice veggie recipes too? I might have a look this afternoon.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, if you get on the esource one (ie, register) you can search recipes under meal (main, puddings etc) or you can just type in a word like "pasta" or "vegetarian".  They have loads of veggie ones too.  stops you getting bored! 

Will be going soon, so if not back on good luck for the weekend and be good!  I know you will

LOL xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning diet buddies!!

have we been good?

I've had sensible foods and managed to up my met to 3 tablets from Saturday and so far so good.  rice and pasta definitely brings on met bum, I had terrible wind straight after a risotto on Friday night so stuck to salad and sausage and mash for the next 2 days.  so far so good.  B3ndy, I found that as well as bananas helping (good tip) porridge is another good one at brekkie.

I've not had much booze this weekend, 2 brandies on fri (to help my wind!!), 2 glasses wine Sat and nothing last night.  dh is on a strict get fit regieme and isnt drinking, so at least that helps me!

Gonna try marinaded salmon tonight in the cod recipe I posted on here the other day and my neighbour who is doing WW has given me some 0 point WW veg curry for my lunch!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Well done   I have been good too....had soup with brown bread Friday night....wasn't very hungry  

Saturday we went to friends and she cooked chicken fajitas (I had 2) with salad....Sunday I cooked roast chicken I had just chicken and loads of vegetables.....seemed to have lost my appetite a bit maybe its the antibiotics?

Hope everyone else was good  

no   at all


----------



## b3ndy

you would have been proud of me girls

Sat was very good - went out shopping with friend - had a jp and beans - in the pm we went out to eat and I had chicken with balsamic onions and lyonnaise spuds......no desert and no alcohol (though my mate managed to polish off two big glasses at the restaurant and three quarters of a bottle at mine - while I looked on  )

sunday was v.good - had WW pizza (only 7 and half points) - not that nice though - tasted a bit cardboardey! - and lunch was pick and mix at the cinema!! 

so back on the fish and salad tonight like the good girl i'm TRYING to be!!


----------



## flowerpot

Well done B3ndy, I'm very impressed, I'd find it so hard to go out for a meal and not have some vino!

This WW 0 point curry is gorgeous!! have you ever made it?  Its really filling too as it has brocolli and cauli in.  gonna make a big batch and freeze it


----------



## b3ndy

ooh no - where's the recipe - I like a good curry -- and if it's zero points then I can have more rice (brown that is!  ) - i take it if you include potato that would count though?


----------



## flowerpot

yeah it would if you added to it with spuds. this is basically veg with stock and curry powder but you honestly dont need potato. I'm gonna have some at weekend for tea with rice but just had it on its own now for lunch!  I'll dig it out tonight as some of the girls in the office want to make it but its the first recipes they give you so it will be your book.  When i joined 2 weeks ago I got a sheet with 4 recipes on, the curry, ratatouille, the soup and another one I can't remember    If I can find it on the website now I'll post it here shortly xxx


----------



## flowerpot

someone has brought cakes in, one of them is tesco chocolate indulgence cake (healthy eating) and a sixth of the cake is 3 points.  good for a weekend when you fancy something a bit naughtier.   I had a carrot slice instead - 1½ points x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

Well been asked to drop in by Flowerpot, explain to me how this works then.


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Carole-Anne 

nice to see you over here.  We just started a diet thread a few months ago as several of us were complaining we were too overweight for treatment and/or clomid had made us put weight on.  we just help each other along with tips and recipes.  3 of us go to WW, others doing different, Sarah is doing her own healthy eating and weighing in at home.  We don't reveal our weight but its upto you if you want to say how much you need to lose, no pressure to say anything you don't want to.  As you can see from my ticker I need to lose about 3½ stone for IVF.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

talking of cakes I've just come home absolutely starving and had two Tesco healthy living choc muffins - 4 points each!! how   am I?? - I got them at the weekend for my mate - I should have sent them home with her 

I suppose if I was good for the rest of the week I could make up for it couldn't I?


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot

Naughty naughty   thing is B3ndy, better they were healthy living rather than full fat so you have been kind of good    I've got cravings today, AF due next Monday ('ish - not sure if Met is messing cycle up) so thats not a good sign!


----------



## b3ndy

am LOVING that little number!! Sarah      

- feel sick now too!! oh well it's   for me for the rest of the week! 

That's what I'm trying to tell myself flower - at least they weren't 12 points each - but still feel  .

..as for met and your cycle I can't really give advice as to whether it'll shorten cycle - on the month I was on it alone my cycle was 34 days - and then last month with clomid+met it was 29!! at least when I was having my hcg jabs I didn't have to worry about working out when i'd ov - but not doing it this month - so should be interesting


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, its so frustrating.  after having totally erratic periods, Clomid regulated me to 32 days and at least I knew where I was upto.  I usually know if AF is coming as my stomach starts feeling "off" but thats impossible to relate to know I'm on Met!  

Have a healthy tea, you will be ok


----------



## sarahstewart

tell you what though I miss Sal I am finding it easier without her constant talk about SNICKERS


----------



## b3ndy

I think she has shares in the company!!    ...if she were coming to the clomid meet in march we could have all arrived in Stratford armed with snickers for her for a  !!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## sarahstewart

bless her I am really gonna miss Sal & Flower not being at the clomid meet....perhaps we could have a diet clomid meet with Sal as honurary member.....


----------



## flowerpot

awww thanks Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

yeah....but we'd all have to go to a Harvester to eat - coz they print WW points on the menus! (at least they used to last time I went)


----------



## flowerpot

really?  thats really good isn't it!

Tesco have the points on all their healthy living, wish all supermarkets did that x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

I would actually want to loose about 3 stone, how do i do the weight thing at the bottom of the page.

Im an aerobics instructor but havent been attending my classes for a few months since starting the medication as i just feel so unwell all the time, also find it hard to motivate myself because of this.  Have always ate healthy but with having PCOS, Endemetrosis and IBS the weight has just pilled on the past year.


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls

Carole-Ann, if you click on one our tickers it will take you to the ticker home page, pick that its for weight loss and follow the instructions.  put your weight in and how much you need to get to (it won't show this on the screen just work the pounds to lose out).  at the end it will give you a URL code, copy and paste the full thing on your profile, you need to paste it into your profile box.

For the WW followers I did the cod marinade recipe further up last night but on salmon (wholegrain mustard, olive oil, clear honey, weight wine) and it was lovely!

B3ndy, I've brought the WW curry recipe in, will post in a bit when i have the time.

Was speaking to a girl last night in asda who has lost 8 stone on WW!  she gave me a tip about these chuba chup lollies (?sp), ½ point and taste of vanilla and strawberry so i got one yesterday, really nice if you need a sweetie fix.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

fan dabby - will look out for that recipe flower - and I LOVE lollies - can you buy them anywhere - need something to keep me away from choc

does anyone know how many points an Alpen fruit and nut (with milk choc) breakfast bar is? forgot my lunch this am (v tired after power cut last night - see post on chat) and in desparate need of munchies and someone had one of these....please don't tell me it's high - not after my 'muffin munchies' yesterday!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, will look on WW esource now and see if i can find out for you


----------



## flowerpot

B3NDY - 2½ per bar


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

Ok thanks yet again for the guidance, I lost 3 1/2 stone in 6 months on Slimming world went back after a few years last year lost a stone in about 5 weeks, its just getting to the classes that are the problem.

Really sure try though to do something, was thinking about buying Davina McCalls DVD anyone purchased this., my hubby says im stupid as i teach aerobics but some times you need an incentive


----------



## flowerpot

Could you do one of the on-line programmes like weightwatchers on line or at home?

I haven't got an exercise vid because I go to the gym and swimming but if I couldnt then I definitely would.  I think Claire Sweeney's is supposed to be good, she does exercise and healthy eating on it


----------



## flowerpot

0 point WW veg curry

onion, finely chopped
tablespoon curry powder (I put a bit more in, personal choice)
garlic clove crushed
low fat cooking spray (fry light etc)
100mg cauliflower florets
2 carrots, sliced
courgette, sliced
100mg mushrooms, sliced
red pepper, chopped,
100mg broccoli
400g tin toms
500 ml veg stock
tablespoon tomato puree
salt and pepper

(I've got a big bag of prepared carrots, cauli and broccoli from asda)

Saute the onions, garlic and curry powder in low fat spray for 3 mins. Add carrots and cauli and cook for further 2 mins. add remaining ingredients, bring to the boil and simmer for 20 mins until all the veggies are tender. season to taste.

Chill or freeze to store!

yummy!


----------



## b3ndy

thanks for that Flower + for the recipe!  

just bought some of those lollies in tesco - and rowntrees are also doing a sugar free lolly with a fizzy centre (half a point each too) bought a strawberry one while waiting for toast to do - was scrummy and very fizzy! mmmmm (they do strawberry, orange and blackcurrant flavours all with a sherbert centre and all half a point from my cardboard chart thing)


----------



## flowerpot

mmmm they sound nice hun, gonna have a look out for those.    it was hard to work out the chupa one as its per 100mg so i used my cardboard thingy and divided by 10 as its 10 g x


----------



## KerryB

Hi,

Not been that good over the weekend really, but have religeously taken Met so hoping that might have mde up for it. Still not had a drink. Was ok yesterday, even had a toasted teacake (comfort food!) but only 3points so ok. Not looking forward to weigh in this week, just hoping I've still lost something.

Flower..curry sounds lovely.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Am sure you will be ok Kerry, you have been so good.

curry was delish, and nil points too!  

Just having foxes crackers (4) and low fat onion and chive cottage cheese (1½ for half tub)  xxx


----------



## b3ndy

you're brave eating cottage cheese!!   ....never been able to face it


----------



## KerryB

I love cottage cheese, especially with pineapple in it on a JP with sweetcorn and black pepper! MMmmmm....

I'm having 4 fish fingers (4 points) on WW bread with a bit of mayo.Total 6 points.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

I know what you mean B3ndy I struggled with it when on WW but quite like the one with pineapple....I lost 2 stone on WW after we got married


----------



## bbmonster

HI all

Just a quick question, do you have to go to weight watchers to join this board? Im dieting but i dont go to a clb?

Claire


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Claire
definitely not! any clomid girl who needs to lose weight is welcome


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Claire

In am not on WW but B3ndy, Flower & Kerry are I am just following my own healthy eating plan  

I have just had a ham salad brown bread sarnie and an apple.....just having a nice cup of de-caf tea  

Girls I had sea bass with roasted peppers and sweet potato mash last night and when I got home I realised I had to gut the fish   did it though   it was delicious


----------



## KerryB

Ooh, your a braver girl than me! No way could I do that!!

Just been very, very, very naughty. Had a bag of potato heads followed by 2, yes 2, almond slices! I'm soooooo sorry. Couldn't help it. It either means a). My cold is demanding food to get me better, or b). AF is a week away!

I won't eat till tomorrow night now, promise! Ok, thats unlikely....maybe just try and be extra good!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

welcome Claire - the more diet tips we can share together the better!

Kerry - I bet you'lll be pleasantly surprised tomorrow - only another 3lbs and you'll have already dropped a dress size 

how you feeling about weigh in tomorow flowerpot?

Sarah - you're being very good doing it off your own steam - I'd be too tempted to cheat

talking of nice things to eat - bought a Tesco HL indulgent toffee desert for after weigh in on Thurs - it's only 3 and a half points

mmmmmm- temptation.......


----------



## KerryB

I hope your right B3ndy! 

x


----------



## b3ndy

remember all those days last week you were so good Kerry coz you were feeling so poo and didn't want to eat - you'll be 'reet' as my mate from Lancs would say!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry naughty    hopefully its your cold, you know what they say feed a cold....
must admit these past 2 days I've fancied naughty sweet things which is unlike me as I'm normally a savoury person, crisps etc, so its probably pre-AF for me too (due on Monday)  

Feel ok for tomorrow in as much as I know I have kept to my points, seem to have had lots of bars and snacky things but all low points so it should be ok.  I'll be happy if its 2lb.  Going gym tonight so hopefully that will help    Just with me being due AF and I hold weight

Sarah, I couldnt have done that!!  Knowing me I wouldnt have noticed and would have cooked it first


----------



## b3ndy

don't forget those extra laps of the pool flower!

i've felt SOOOOOOO hungry this week - and really can't face coming home to a bowl of soup - has anyone got any other quick/easy but filling suggestions for lunch (am trying to avoid jp's if can as normally have some sort of carb with dinner and would like to keep the carbs to a minimum).

It's so wierd - last week it was the opposite - I felt icky from the met and clomid and didn't really feel like eating - I wonder if coz I've now finished the clomid that that's why i'm starting to feel hungry again - i saw another post from someone saying her doc had warned her met would make her feel hungry.


----------



## flowerpot

last week I couldnt eat a thing but this week been very hungry, but I'm putting it down to being premenstrual  

How about a quick stirfry, slap everything in a wok/frying pan.  chicken or prawns.  Or do a quick chicken breast with cajun spice on.  Failing that a WW ready meal in the microwave


----------



## flowerpot

sorry hun, just re-read it and see that you meant lunch ideas!

have you tried WW pate, they do a farmhouse one or a beany one which is delicious, you could have with crackers.  

I did this one a lot last time on WW:-  feta cheese, rocket and spinach salad, cherry toms, onion, lemon juice and black pepper.  you can have it stuffed in a pitta bread for about 4 points depending on the amount of cheese.


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy - Tinned tomatoes on toast?  I used to have that loads on WW... 

Kerry -   naughty but like the others said its your cold and you were good last week.....

Flower - I know what if I had cooked the fish without gutting it ughhhh gross....I am pretty good at stuff like that as we grew up on a farm and we used to do all sorts of yucky things.  

Is CFC (celeb fit club) on tonight?


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

or get some WW spaghetti in a tin or WW beans and have on toast, or scrambled egg, or grilled toms on toast?


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - good idea - would rather it were lots of lovely cheddar and pickle!! 

flower - that pitta recipe sounds good - is that a normal sized wholemeal pitta then? are WW beans much less than heinz (just had a 200g tin of them on 2 slices of 400g wholemeal which = 4 points)


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, just work it out for a pitta + the amount of feta you use, usually about an eighth or something of the pack but if you cut into small chunks it goes a long way  
Not sure about the full beans but heinz WW beans the small tin is 1½


----------



## KerryB

I've just had a 2-finger kitkat...what's going on!! I'm not een hungry!! Hope its not AF!!

Pita's are great, you can put anyting in them. I love tuna, peppers and sweetcorn.


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - i've just eaten my healthy living toffee indulgent desert!   can't help it - am ravenous!(\9

(sweetcorn ........ )


----------



## flowerpot

Just having a ryvita goodness bar, cranberry and raisen, one point to get some energy for the gym. really don't want to go...need to motivate


----------



## b3ndy

go flower go flower go flower - I say as I lay here on my bed with heating turned up - and eyelids slowly but surely shutting!   

so I think I'll say my good byes for now - have fun at the gym.

see ya's all tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot

not convinced  

bye!! see ya tomorrow.  I'm off soon too.  weigh in tomorrow kerry, yikes! 

xxx


----------



## KerryB

I know, how quickly has it come round. Hope we've lost, you will as you've been good. My devil has surfaed again I'm so tired now as I've had crap food!

Hope gym is ok. I might go tomorrow.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls how are we?

weigh in tonight Kerry 

Managed the gym but only did ½ hour on the bike, better than nothing I guess  

Heres one for you to try, Uncle Bens do a jar of sauce which is Mediteranean spanish chicken or something like that, I thought it would be high but checked and half the jar is only 2½ so you could have with chicken chopped up for 5 points.  Kerry, I used to make this alot with quorn when I didnt eat chicken and it was scrummy.  obviously you'd have to add a bit of rice too but for a main meal its good and doesnt feel like diet food!

Made the 0 veg curry last night when i got in from gym, tons of it all in the fridge, brought some for lunch


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Dreading weigh in tonight! Bet I've put on, I'm so crap!!

Thanks fort he recipe.  I was surprised to find out that the Sharwoods sauces are also very low point. The smaller jars are only 2 points I think, the large ones are 5, but between two people thats only 2.5points an with loads of veg and a bit of rice (like you said for a main meal) its great!

Had rice crispies and 2 ww toast for breakfast. WW soup for lunch, and I'm sticking to it today! Will go to the gym tonight, last ditch to urn some calories!  Well done on you cycling, a half hour is a lot!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm sure you will be fine, you have had a few blow outs but mainly good and hopefully the Met will have helped      

Are they the stir fry sauces they do like blackbean etc?  thats good to know!


----------



## KerryB

Yeah those one's. They're really good.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

I lost a pound last night alone after my latest met   episode - just as dh arrived home!  

Don't know why though as only had chicken salad and sweet pot to eat - must remember to print off the veggie curry recipe - fancy a go at that on Friday


----------



## flowerpot

Are you normally ok after sweet pot?  think I've been ok with it.  Upto now had Met bum with roast dinner (probably too many spuds), risotto (rice) and when actually being hungry.  I'm trying to keep a mental note of what upsets me more.  Can't believe I got upto 3 a day without incident!!  

Deffo getting some of that stir fry sauce Kerry, is it any of the flavours?


----------



## b3ndy

yeah - am ok normally with sweet pot

keeping fingers crossed the met bum stays at bay while you're on the 3 Flower - but as I've found out - it can hit you when you least expect it! 

had another of those lollies today (rowntree sugar free with fizzy centre - blackcurrant) strawberry is definitely better than blackcurrant!


----------



## bendybird

hello ladies, i hope everyone is ok !!

Kerry wishing you luck at your weigh in tonight, I'm sure you'll be surprised to find you have done really well.. its seems to be that way for me, when im good and diet well i loose nothing in the week and when i have a bad week im always shocked to see i have lost!!

I have lost 7 WHOLE pounds since last Wednesday (19th i started this gruelling diet!)

I cant believe it!!  I have been having specail k for brekkie, brown bread sandwich without any cover which is a miracle and for dinner salads, jacket pots and healthy stuff!  although i haven't posted i have been lurking and have taken some recipe ideas, hope you don't mind  

I'm soooo happy!! I want to loose a few stone in total before may....have a wedding to go to and want to be able to fit into a smaller size so i can wear a nice dress!

Ohhh i love it. hope everyone is doing really well, 

will try to chat more on here,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## flowerpot

Bendbird, WELL DONE YOU !!!!!!  

Keep up the good work.

I've just counted and I have 15 weeks till I go to Barbados for my SIL wedding, so 2lb a week would be 30 lbs


----------



## KerryB

Flower.. I think all the flavours are low point, we love teh Szchewan (sp) one and there is a nice sweet chilli one. 

Bendybird...well done hun, what a great result! Keep up the good work.

Damn forgot to take my met this monring, just found it in my pocket!!

xx


----------



## bendybird

flowerpot said:


> Bendbird, WELL DONE YOU !!!!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> I've just counted and I have 15 weeks till I go to Barbados for my SIL wedding, so 2lb a week would be 30 lbs


30 lbs would be fantastic, you wouldnt be shy on the beach  

Lets hope we all reach our goals!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## b3ndy

that's top news bendybird - so disciplined doing it yourself - I would be   all the time without the shame of a weigh in at a class.

Kerry - that's the pain about met - when you realise you've forgotten to take it - that you then have to find sommit to eat to take it with ....talking of which - do you ever take two together with your evening meal if you've ever forgotten to take one at lunchtime - do you think it would have   effects?


----------



## flowerpot

I seem to be remembering my lunchtime and evening one ok but brekkie is a bit difficult.  as i now have brekkie in work I've brought a strip of them in and leave on my desk and leave a strip in the kitchen at home!  
Wanted to ask you both actually, does your GP prescribe them for you, my gynae only gave me a month's worth so my boss wrote me a script out for another month, but paying for it each month is gonna be costly


----------



## b3ndy

my consultant prescribed mine - three months worth - but am running out and got a months worth left of clomid for next month (though am hoping won't need to use it) so I don't know whether to ring his nasty secretary and ask for another prescription or ask my GP - but she appears to want to keep a distance lately with my fertility issues. It cost me £11 for the private script


----------



## KerryB

I was deliberating at lunch whether to take two but didn't risk it as I'm going to the gym later! I've never tried it but I suppose if you've eaten enough you should be fine. Especially at night. 

My GP prescribes me Met, she gives me 84 tabs at once (which i guess is only a months supply) so yes I guess it does make it expensive. I will ask her to give me more when I next get them.

I've also only got one more cycles worth of clomid left, then its up for review although cons said last time I could have another 3 month after that. Like you though, I'm hoping I won't need it!!

X


----------



## b3ndy

good luck tonight kerry and flower!

sending you both lots of  


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Well just had diarrhoea, so hopefully will weigh a bit less    curry gone straight through me, thankfully no pain which is the worst of it but just inconvenient.  why does it happen at work when you just want to sit on your own loo with a mag  

Next month is my month 12 of clomid Kerry, but I actually have another full month spare so I might take it, not seeing consultant till March so not sure if that will be month 12 or 13

Good luck for tonight Kerry, you can do it !!  you going gym first?  don't build up any muscle   

see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## KerryB

I'd take it. No harm really. But lets hope you don't need to!

Good luck hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

2½ off!!!!  really pleased as I set myself 2lb a week until our holiday!

hope you did good again Kerry


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry and B3ndy, meant to say, when you go under a number with your weight (ie drop to the next stone under) retake the test that tells you your points allowance as mine has dropped under and my points have gone down therefore.


----------



## KerryB

Nothing off for me this week. I was quite surprised, but I guess my blip caught up with me. At least I didn't put anyhting on. I will make sure I got the gym more this week too, I think thats makes a big diffferene for me. So starting again today...

Well done Flower, your doing great.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Nevermind hun, you are still in a good frame of mind, you can do it


----------



## KerryB

Lets hope so, need to lose another 7lbs at lest before cons appt on 13th Feb!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Easy, you can do it  

B3ndy good luck for weigh in tonight  

got one of the M&S salady things for lunch, my friend got me 2 last night as she was going.  one is the mixed bean thingy in a mint vinergerette and the other the cranberry one.  will have one today and one tomorrow x


----------



## KerryB

I must go and get some. I thinks thats where my downfall is at the moment, I'm not making an effort to have something different each day. Need to get motivated again.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, stop yourself getting bored by trying to vary stuff.  
Just having this 3 bean with mint now, really nice. eating straight from the pot but would be nice with extra salad to make it bigger!    Its 3 points for the tub, the cranberry and carrot one is 4 (this one isnt even marke as low fat) x

did your leader do the portion size thing last night?  she held up a portion of cereal and we all said 1½ points, it was 4    I'm sticking to weetabix and porridge now, at least its worked out.  getting a bit carried away with my conflake portions


----------



## bendybird

Hi ladies, 

i just wanted to say that i drink diet coke whenever im a bit peckish but dont really need to eat and its really good!  It fills me up and after a few sips im no longer hungry.  Point 4 of a calorie and its sugar free so you can drinks loads of it

Bendybird.xx


----------



## KerryB

Don't forget its still got caffeine in though hun, thats what stops you being hungry. If you can stand it have the caffeine free stuff.

flower...I saw all the boards for the portion talk but didn't stay to class as she doesn't start till about 8.45 and I don't eat before hand - plus had to get back for CBB!! Might stay next week though. I will start talking my cardboard calculator with me shopping so I Can point things as I go. Should make it easier.

xx


----------



## Amee

Hi All
Have always tried to keep up to date with your diet board, but thought Id drop in today, joined WWs 3 weeks ago, after 2 weeks lost 8lbs and got my silver 7 ....   yipeeeee......yesterday I actually put on 2.5 lbs    have been told that I did not eat enough.  have 21points a day and was having between 12-16 points weekdays and about 21-25 at w/e's....have been doing loadsa exercise as well....leader reckons I overdid it but need to eat all my points...thats why gained...feel slim though as trousers began to fall off!   want to lose for my next weigh-in......they did portion size at my meeting as well flower....cheese is my weakness, and 40g of it is nuffink! so I just dont buy any!    love my WW cookies though!
keep up good work all!
Ax


----------



## flowerpot

nice to see you over here Amee 

its true that they say you must have your points!

I'm off work tomorrow girlies so speak monday, BE GOOD !!!

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Amee... I've done that before and still lost, but maybe not done as much exercise. I guess it depends on a lot of things. I'm sure you'll get bakc on track hun.

Flower..have a fab weekend hun. Be good  

Just having Tesco H/E yogurt - 1point with a few raspberries. Been very good today! Lets hope it works this week!

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

Just reintroducing myself here!  I rejoined WWs on 9th January.  I dont go to classes as I do it online and weigh at home.  Im doing the NoCount version of the plan and its so liberating.  I see that there are other WWs peeps here too but you girls are doing the points plan.  If any of you want to know about the other plan just let me know.  I dont know anyone who has changed to NoCount who has gone back to points, its sooooooo good! lol

Im in week 3 now, weigh day is a Monday.  Have lost 6.2lbs so far.  I did this plan last year, started in the january and by June had lost over 50lbs so a repeat of that success would be fantastic.  However, Ive also joined a gym and start next week so hopefully that will help my weight loss along. 

I have to lose the weight as fast as possible since my IVF treatment could, in theory, start any time from May onwards and I need to get my BMI down to 29 (its about 37 just now).  I cant reduce what Im eating as Im already dieting so am hoping that adding the right type of exercise will help me along.

Anyway, good luck to all you fellow slimmers, best of luck for your next WI.  Great to have all this extra support too 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB

Hi Witchie....good to have you on board.  I tried No cCount o WW but found it quite hard. I'm veggie and found it quite hard to "make" a meal everyday, bit like on Slimming World really. I have heard lots of poeple say they love it though, maybe I'll try it again sometime now as I have some good recipes!

Good luck, I'm sure you'll do really well hun.

xxx


----------



## ktc

Hi Witchie 

I'm new to this thread too, perhaps we can give each other some moral support    

I've been on and off ww for years, first got to gold 10 years ago but I'm no good at maintaining.  Always seem to gain a stone (or two) and then take ages again to shift it  I'm 2lb off gold so fingers crossed for next Thursday weigh in!  I'm on regular points as I find the 'no-count' too restrictive... I like my chocolate and takeaways so find counting points easier.  I've also just about cut out bread (apart from naan which I love) and switched from regular milk to rice milk and find I'm not so bloated   

Kerry

I've got stacks of ww cook books as I seem to buy new ones everytime I 're-join'.  There's some really good veggie recipes (I'm not vegetarian but don't eat much meat).  Do you eat fish as there's lots of good fish ones?  I can copy the best ones for you if you like?

take care

Karen


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi girls weighed myself today and have lost 1lb  this week which is pretty good considering I had a full english breakfast on Wednesday (no bread thou) and a chinese takeaway Wednesday night (only had chicken and pineapple and 1/2 portion of rice)

Feel really good less bloated ....

How are you all feeling?


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

KTC....thanks, the recipes would eb great. I don't eat much fish but will eat cod, haddock and tuna.  Do you ahve PCOS? I was advised that people with PCOS should avoid wheat and dairy, I cut down for a few weeks and felt much better for it. I was on Goats milk and cheee as apparently thats ok.

Sarah..well done hun, thats great. I hope I manage to lose some this week!

B3ndy...did you go to weigh in hun??

Witchie...hi hun, how you doing?

xx


----------



## b3ndy

good news Sarah - that's a fair few pounds in total now isn't it?

I only managed a half pound this week - but at least that means I've done my half a stone now - and have shifted what I put on over Xmas - so chuffed with that - am just aiming to lose the other half before I go skiing for my b'day (coz I won't be able to fit into ski trousers otherwise!  )

you feeling more on top form today Kerry?


----------



## sarahstewart

4lb I think hun....I will be happy if I lose another 14lb


----------



## KerryB

I was feeling really good last night...until I added up my points! I didn't snack or anything bu managed to go 2.5 over my allowance! Gutted! Being extra good today and going to the gym tonight when DH goes to footie, back for CBB though!

Well done on your loss B3ndy.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

cheers dears - it's better than putting on I guess - and I can't be that peed off at only half a pound after my muffin fix this week + (confession time) my mate from Lancs that came down sent me a bag of milky bar eggs on Wed.....as soon as they popped through the door I scoffed the WHOLE lot!!   ....so not bad!

Sarah- I've got another 21 lbs to go - so not that far behind you!!


----------



## Clare12110

Hey ladies can I join you, I've been trying to lose weight since May last year ever since my consultant told me I was obese (well I worked that one out for myself).  I just didn't understand why I was putting on weight so rapidly then in August I was diagnoised with PCOS, so there was my reason, I was not so hard on myself after that.

Well I weighed myself yesterday which I have not done since just after Christmas and I've lost 6lbs I'm well chuffed, so far in total I have lost 1 stone and 6lbs.

The main thing I have been doing is trying to cut back on my white bread, pasta and rice, although this is so hard as I just love these foods.  But it looks like its working, mind you, you can't really notice it yet cos I have such a lot to lose.

Clare


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Clare

welcome to the clomid diet chicks - looks like you're well on your weigh to your target!

everyone's really supportive on here - so stick around !!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Clare and welcome to the diet thread.  I'm a fellow PCOS'er so know what you mean about the pasta and bread. Rice, however, is ok. Its actually wheat that affects PCOS symptoms and weight. I still don't eat a lot of it, but more than I do pasta now.

Well done on your loss too, thats great!

xx


----------



## bendybird

Hello ladies,

B3ndy, Well done on you half pound loss, half a stone in total is good going!! A loss is much better that putting it on!!

Claire, thats really good that you have lost over a stone..  i cant wait until i reach my first stone!  Hopefully i will get there soon!

Its Friday night...i find Fridays the worst for being good.  I so want to pop out and get a film and a takeaway... I'm dreaming of fast food you know!! reading Sarah's post about the full English and Chinese nearly made me dribble   Congrats on you weight loss too!

going to grab an apple to take my mind off it yea right!!!!

bendybird


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

Well done on the losses today thats great news!

Sorry Ive not been around, been feeling headachey all day and didnt sleep too well last night.  On the plus side though my fruit and veggie box arrived today from the local farm and it was exciting going through it to see what healthy fruits and veggies they sent me.  It varies week to week apart from the staples such as potatoes, onions, carrots etc.  I thought it would be a good excuse to try out some new veggies and expand my menu.  ANyway, the only "weird" veggie I got today was Celeriac which Ive never had but I believe its nice mashed with potatoes so I might try that over the weekend.

Looking forward to Mondays WI as have been ex an angel this week and havent cheated at all so expecting a loss on the evil scales!!  

Making the most of my lazy weekend as my gym membership starts on 1st Feb so will have no excuse for lazing around from then on.  It will defo be worth it though. I worked out that if I can get to my goal by start of October by losing an average of 1.7lbs a week.  Not bad.  I was averaging 2.5lbs a week last year on the same plan so might even get to that BMI goal before October which would be ace!!  Not celebrating just yet though, got a long way to go but I know I will do it this time, I have to.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.  Good luck to anyone who ways in over the weekend and on Monday.  Will check back in then and see how your all doing.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ktc

Hi Girls

My company has 'internet police'     so I can only really log on in the evening so I'm slow in getting back!  

Kerry, no I don't have PCOS but I did the 'Carol Voderman Detox' very strictly a few years ago (lost 14lb in 4 weeks) and when I'm being good I try to stick to many of the principles... lots of vegetarian meals and I cut back on dairy as much as I can.  Can't stand soya milk so I have rice milk which tastes much nicer!    Am certainly not recommending detoxing fully when TTC as I haven't looked into it when TTC but lots of the principles are great for losing weight.  I've even got my WW leader to try  rice milk (I count it the same points as semi skimmed)!

This is one of my fav veggie recipes: Red Lentil and sweet pepper curry (13.5 points for recipe which serves 4 so 3.5 per portion):

2 tspn sunflower oil
1 onion, 2 garlic gloves
2tbsn curry powder
150g dried red lentils
1 red pepper chopped
1 green pepper chopped
1 yellow pepper chopped
1 aubergine diced
600ml veg stock
200g canned chopped toms
fresh coriander
50g flaked toasted almonds

Cook onion and garlic in oil until softened. Add curry powder and cook for 1 min
Stir in lentils, peppers, aubergine, stock and bring to boil.
Cover and simmer for 30 mins stirring occasionally.
remove lid, add toms and seasoning and bubble for 15 mins until you get it the desired thickness.
Stir in coriander, scatter with almonds and serve.

I have it with small portion of rice and sometimes the Tesco Healthy Eating mini naan's (2 points each) as a treat!  the curry can be frozen before the almonds are added.

Another fav is a red lentil pasta sauce (1.5 points per serving) and Mexican bean burgers (5 each).  Let me know if you want me to copy them out.

Anyway... CBB starts in a minute so I'm off... So hope Pete doesn't win!!

Be good... and lets all hope for BFP in Feb so we can come off the   pills!!

Karen xxx


----------



## rosielee

hi everyone, 
am new to all this and have just decided to lose weight to help me in our quest to have a family. 
am hoping i have set up a ticker to help me see my weight loss, so fingers crossed its worked.
if it hasnt, and someone can advise me, please do.
anyway, best wishes to you all
love rosie xxx


----------



## ktc

hey Rosie
Welcome to the diet thread.  Doesn't look like your 'ticker' is working, but I don't know how to do them either!

Good luck with your diet and fingers crossed for a BFP..

Are you on ww, lots of us are.  I'm following points so I can have the odd chocolate bar or two!

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## Amee

Hi All, having a chilled out day....had full english "veggie " brekkie, only 4.5 points!  but then was desperate for my chocolate fix...kit kat did the trick...so went for the 2 finger option  ....its freezing cold today so am building myself up   to do my workout lata.....maybe I'll get there b4 6pm!  Anyway, hope all r doing well with WW...missing my weigh-in this Weds as dinner in Fulham..    hopefully I'll do better than last week, am eating all my points now.....tummy still seems to be huge.....did anyone see Jades ad on telly " how I got rid of my jelly belly?"  Just seen her pics in News of the World mag, yes, I read trashy papers on a Sunday!    well she still has a jelly belly, made me feel better! good luck with diet this week ladies...as Karen said, I too find it easier to read and write in evenings and weekend, as work is non-stop during the week!

hopefully update on weigh-in Thursday as do own weigh-in at home!
Ax


----------



## rosielee

hi karen, grrrr to tickers!!!
nevermind, ive got approx 22lbs to lose, and only just decided to do something about it. so am going to see how i go on my on for a cpl of weeks eating healthy food and excersise, if no joy i will do ww or slimming world. fingers crossed.
best of wishes to you
love rosina xx


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Rosielee, Amee, ktc, witchey poo (welcome back hon) and bendybird 

here's to the wonderful world of diet clomid chicks! 

sounds like you've got the same sort of weight as me to lose Rosielee - hopefully you'll see some useful tips on here to help you along

ktc - nice recipe - that's why I LOVE this thread - makes dieting that bit more interesting.

Amee - know what you mean about the choc fix - I can't keep away!  

Witchey poo - you sound really determined to get to your goal - good luck

Hey Kerry and flower - how was your weekend? I was very good til yesterday   (say no more!)

found some yummy WW toffee and choc iced deserts - only one and half points each - nice treat this week after dinner!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

and welcome to the newbies!  great to have you on board  

didnt do too bad over the weekend. Went to the pub Fri and instead of lager or huge glasses of wine had dry martiney and slimline tonic (½ point) then dh had full fat curry and I had a WW one!  Sat went over on points a bit so yesterday washed both cars to exercise it off  

thurs night had some popcorn at the cinema, put it down as 5 points!  

Got some nice ready to eat chicken fillets today, lime and corriander (waitrose PB B3ndy) with salad and low fat mayo and swimming tonight!

I feel thinner today, and AF is due tomorrow!  xxx


----------



## KerryB

You sounds all bubbly today hun! Well done on the weekends eating/drinking.

I had an OK weekend. Was good Friday, under points and went to the gym. Saturday day was fine but had a drink sat night, wished I hadn't. Didn't really enjoy it and went over my points. SO I was good again yesterday, and did loads of Housework and walked Max as well. SO hopefully will be OK. I also feel slimmer today, lets hope we have a good result on Weds! Gym tonight and Tesco H/E Macaroni Cheese (6 points)

I'm getting back into chicken now, had ready to eat chicken tikka pieces on Saturday, yummy! Might start having them for lunch with salad like you.  JP and cottage cheese for lunch with salad. Need energy for the gym!

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

HI Girls

Hope you all had a lovely healthy weekend!

I cant believe that I weighed in this morning and lost another 3.8lbs!  This No Count plan is fantastic, thats an average of 3lbs every week Im losing, just like before.  At this rate I will achieve my BMI less than 30 goal in record time which will be a great relief.  So, thats 10lbs off in 3 weeks, not a bad start if I do say so myself!! hee hee

My Gym membership starts on 1st Feb so lets see if I can maintain this 3lbs a week loss.  I tell you one thing, its great for moral and for keeping you on the straight and narrow! lol

Good luck to anyone else weighing in today!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot

might try the no count one at some point, is it easy enough?  the only thing with me is that too much carbs, especially rice and pasta give me Met bum    don't eat red meat although I eat chicken though.  is it easy enough to rustle up a lunch and evening meal without incuring the points?

Well done on the weight loss !!!  Keep up the good work girls  

Kerry, I'm swimming tonight so like you need energy foods!  brought a WW bar with me to have just before I go xxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm thinking about trying No Count one week as well. If I can come up with a menu plan for the week that appeals to me then I'll do it. Need to read thru what you can have and not have.

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

flowerpot - the diet is so easy you wouldnt believe it.  The only downside for some people is that you have to make all your meals from scratch, so no more ready meals and takeaways! haha

You can eat unlimited pasta, rice and potatoes but not bread at meal times. you can also eat all lean meat and fish in unlimited quantity.  The best part is you dont have to count, weigh or measure anything.

The diet is great if you can eat 3 meals a day, have time to prepare fresh homecooked meals and are not going to be out or entertaining that week.  If you have a busy entertaining or socialising week then switch to points as its easier to manage the diet that way.  Since Im a boring nae mates kinda girl I dont tend to go out eating and drinking so No Count is perfect for me.

Oh, you also get 21 optional points for the week which I never use but they are there incase you just cant resist that little treat or want bread or whatever so its not totally inflexible.

Best thing to do is wait until you have a week where you arent going out then switch on weigh day and give it a try.  It really is fabulous.  My example meals would be weetabix for brekkie, tuna or chicken salad for lunch plus soup and yogurt, spaghetti bolognese, steak and chips and yog for tea plus if hungry between meals i eat fruit.

If you need more info or advice feel free to PM me   I couldnt go back to points, its not something I am prepared to do for life ya know? Counting points for ever isnt my cup of tea.  BUT, eating 3 home cooked meals a day with fruit for snacks in between is just a healthy way of eating for life so very easy to maintain after the weight loss part is over.  See what you think, you know where I am if you want more info 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB

I think thats what struggled with when I did it last time, cooking everything from scratch. I might try it and be more organised. I like to have something sweet after tea though, so would probably have to use points for a WW bar or something. And the odd glass of wine (which I'm off at the moment anyway) might crop up, but I guess thats what points are for. What sorts of sauces can you use, like cooking sauces? Are any of those "free"?

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hiya

No, sauces arent free, the only pre-prepared food you can have on the diet is soup, everything else would have to be pointed.  However, you can make some really nice sauces with campbells condensed soups and also with extra low fat soft cheese (such as phili extra light) as well as tinned tomatoes etc.

I havent found the diet a struggle at all and apparently most meals can be adapted to fit into nocount.  Its weird at first not counting points and having unlimited quantities of things but so long as you stick to the rule that says "stop eating when you feel comfortably full" rather than stuffed then you should be ok.  You can then use fruit between meals to keep you in that comfort zone.

Ive been having desserts after my dinner too, a yogurt, a sugar free jelly, lemon meringue concoction etc all of which are free on No Count if they are eaten as part of a meal. There are lots of recipes available and, if you go to a class your leader should be able to help as well.

Last year I did no count for 5 months and lost 53lbs in total. Then i went on Clomid and gained about 45 pounds or so back again.  This time Im determined not to let the clomid get the better of me on the plan and so far so good.

The best thing I have found since being on the plan is that ALL of my sugar cravings have gone completely.  Considering I used to eat a packet of biccies for breakfast and probably another packet during the day along with a variety of crisps, sweets and cakes then it really is amazing that I now no longer crave sugar at all.  Probably due to the fact that I have all but cut it out apart from what occurs naturally in fruit and low fat yogurts etc.  I have found this freedom quite liberating and so long as I eat something naturally sweet after my dinner I dont crave goodies at all - a definite selling point of the plan for me! lol

I would definitely choose a quite week socially to start the plan though so you can get the hang of it and not have to try fitting things in right away then its easier to learn what you are doing.  

Oh, should mention, there is a selling point for your other half too in that you dont spend nearly so much time in the supermarket as normal as there are only a few aisles you go to: meat, fish, fruit, veg, dairy, soup, eggs, condiments and herbs and the usual household aisles!!  My DH loves it and says he never eats as well as he does when Im on No Count.  I think thats supposed to be a compliment but then again, im not so sure!! haha

Good luck on whatever plan you choose.  I guess its all about finding out what works for you.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot

all that really helps Witchie!

think I'll give it ago when I have a quiet week/weekend  

For the counters, a sachet of Colemans chicken chausser mix is only 1 point for half the stock and its really tasty, just add mushroom onion, chicken fillet and poor in the mix and cook in the oven.  really quick and easy, would do for a weekday meal.  I'm going to do on sunday with mashed pot!


----------



## b3ndy

sounds tasty flower - another suggestion to print off and keep!  

witchey poo - I LOVED no count - as I'm a real potato and pasta girl - but unfortunately it didn't like me - I wasn't able to shift hardly anything as when I'm on points. do you have pcos? if so how do you manage on no count and still lose weight? 

i;m absolutely STARVING again today - have come upstairs to bed to 'sleep off' the hunger pangs


----------



## flowerpot

yeah its love B3ndy, and its only about 60p for the sachet and if you are like me you'll always have onions, mushrooms and chicken in.  they do chicken casserole too but I do prefer the chasseur, got a bit of a kick to it


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Flowerpot - good luck finding a quiet week to start! haha  Its worth a go though so please let me know when you think of trying it and I will give you some hints and tips.

B3ndy - oh no, cant believe you didnt lose on NoCount, what a shame.  No I dont have PCOS but due to my high sugar diet (pre-wws all my life) I do have an element of insulin resistance apparently.  I think the reason it works so well for me is that I do not eat anything that isnt natural apart from yogurt, soft cheese and tinned soup.  I dont use my weekly points for sweets or chocolate or anything.  My blood sugar is now very stable and all my sugar cravings and dependancies have disappeared.  I know a lot of people on NoCount still work in little treats such as chocolate bars or biscuits or cakes etc but if I do that then I cant succeed on the diet, as I cannot battle against the sugar cravings, they are too intense.

The reason I dont like the points plan and why it doesnt work for me long term is because it doesnt teach me how to eat, it only teaches me how to count!  When I did points I DID lose a lot of weight BUT what I was doing was having about 10 points of real proper food then 14 of chocolate, crisps and biscuits, all low fat obviously. What this meant was I was still indulging my sugar cravings and never got out the habit of eating badly.  Eventually I graduated from the low fat varieties to the regular varieties and that was the end of that!  

My mate lost over 10st on the points plan about 6 years ago. She got back in touch with me over Christmas and when I told her I was battling my weight she said so was she.  I was so surprised.  She got from 21st to 10st in 18 months on points but now she is back to eating how she was and has gained back more than 4 stones.  This is exactly what happened to me, I lost 50 lbs and gained it all back in 4 MONTHS!!  

All calorie restricive diets work regardless of who runs them, its the keeping the weight off at the end that is the real test of how good a plan is.  I can see No Count working for me for ever if I avoid sugar.  I have to accept that I cannot allow sugar as part of my diet if I ever want to get, and stay, slim and healthy.  Sugar is my trigger and boy, does it make me gain weight fast.  Last year I gave into my Clomid-induced increased appetite and started "allowing" myself to have a choccie treat every day from my optional 21 weekly points allowance, that was in June.  By December I had gained back almost all of the 53lbs I lost.

I have dieted so many times I cant tell you.  In the last 3 years alone Ive lost 50lbs twice.  If you add that together that is the total amount of weight I need to lose to get to goal.  Its not good for you losing and gaining losing and gaining.  This time I HAVE to get my BMI to below 30 and keep it there if I am to get IVF treatment on the NHS.  If my BMI isnt down they will refuse my treatment and I will have to go back to the bottom of the list again.  No way am I letting that happen.  So this is it for me.  I know in my heart, and my head, that if I dont shift it this time I will more than likely be childless for the rest of my life.  Not only that, but I will be FAT and childless and utterly miserable.

woah, I dont know where all that came from!! lol  As you can see this weightloss thing really means a lot to me and at the moment I am 110% focused and committed.  I enjoy my diet, which probably sounds weird, and I eat better than at any other time in my life.  Even hubby has started commenting again on his meals and is trying out new foods.  He doesnt need to lose any weight though, but its nice to know that Im feeding him good wholesome healthy food too.  

Its great that we can all pool our resources together here and help encourage each other along.  You can never have too much support when you are struggling with something, especially food! lol

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## b3ndy

makes a lot of sense witchey poo - there's just no way I personally would be able to do it as knowing me i would base a lot of my diet on potato and pasta, which just wasn't good for and specially not now I'm on metformin - it' doesn't bear thinking about the met  ...but I totally get your reasoning for doing it and steering clear of the sugar

you sound very determined though - which is just what you need when dieting!


----------



## ktc

Hiya all

I might have a go at the no count for a week.  I'm only 2 lb from my gold but I could proably do with shifting 5 or 6 (I set my gold nearest the heaviest weight I could!)    .  I seem to be able to stick to diets easily and shift weight but as soon as I come off them the weight goes back on!

Witchie poo, I can so sympathise with putting it all back.... creates havoc when trying to sort out your wardrobe... I have to keep a fat section and a thin section. God nows what weight I'll go to if I get pregnant... but then I guess I'd be happy to gain the weight!!  Have you tried corn past  as a substitute to regular pasta, I find I'm not so bloated on it.  I've also found the ww recipe books really good and it teaches you to cook healthy.

Anyway, I'm off to have me ratatouille and pasta... I always have this when I've had a bad weekend and I'm trying to save points!

Good luck girlies...

Karen x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya diet budies, how are we today?  

Weigh in for me and Kerry tomorrow  

Went swimming last night and gym tonight unless AF rears her ugly head  

Had a lovely tea last night, grilled chicken with cajun on, small JP, roasted butternut squash and a steamed bag of spinach, peas and leeks.  Today got WW soup and WW bread and some melon.

See you all in a bit xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

i tried the WW iced toffee desert last night ......small pots - but scrummy! and only one and a half points - there are 2 choc and 2 toffee in the pack.....i'll be working my way thru those this week!

got a waitrose pb vegetable moussaka tonight - it's only three and a half points - more room for iced deserts me thinks!


----------



## flowerpot

oh yeah, I've had those B3ndy, they are lovely aren't they!  good when you need a pudding x


----------



## sarahstewart

Yum I have got a M&S count on us chicken club sandwich its only 250cals for lunch....not sure what I am going to do for dinner have  a lamb chop in fridge do probably do that with veg and sweet pots. 

Everyone OK?

Witche   its soooo great to have you back


----------



## KerryB

I was good too yesterday, and did 50 mins cardio at the gym (3 points) Didn't use them though, I tend not to. Had awful Met   last night after a Tesco H/E Macaroni cheese - note to self "Don't eat Pasta with cheese"!!!

Going swimming tonight so thats a few more points. Just pray I've lost this week.  Got chicken - yes CHICKEN!! - fillets and salad for lunch, or maybe in a sandwich. Just had a craving for chicken this morning!

Witchie...I really admire your dediction hun.  I too get terrible sugar cravings and haven't tried cutting it out completely, I might do though.

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi girls

Nice to see you are all of to a nice healthy start to the week.

I made some gorgeous leek and potato soup last night and it went down a treat with DH.  Not sure how many points would be in it as I can have it free on my plan if I eat it as part of meal rather than between meals.  Anyway, I just took a delia recipe, missed out the butter and hubby couldnt taste the difference so I think Im onto a winner with that one!!

Some of you were talking about desserts and I meant to ask you if you had tried the Skinny Cows?  A lot of online members were raving about them last year, they are ice cream on a stick but only like a half point or a point each and really nice.  I did try a couple last year but since im on NoCount I didnt want to use my weekly points allowance on them! haha  I also hear taht the pink and whites marshmallow wafers and scrummy too and hardly any points!

Well my gym membership begins tomorrow and Im actually feeling quite nervous!  I spend so much time in the house that I am VERY unfit and i know this is going to hurt! haha  Not quite sure what to expect when I go along. I know I have to have various assessments etc before i can start taking classes or use the equipment so I hope they go easy on me.

Hey, last year when I started on the NoCount plan the first time around I downloaded a piece of software on the net that analyzes the food you eat and tells you how much vits, minerals, protein, fat etc you are eating as well as keeping a record of your weight and measurement.  Anyway, I reset mine and put into it that I would like to get to my BMI goal by 1st October and according to the programme I only need to lose 1.6lbs a week to do that.  Thats fab!  So, if I lose any more than 1.6lbs a week then I will actually achieve my goal earlier than October which will be great as Im so nervous right now that my name comes to top of IVF list before I get my weight down.  Since im currently losing an average of 3lbs a week then hopefully I should get to my goal around August or September if I work hard at it.  Nice little morale boost there!

Im having a very lazy day today since tomorrow the hard work begins! lol  Hope you are all having a good start to the day.

TTFN

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot

i think I might have worked my weight to lose out wrong.  I thought in the literature that I got regarding IVF guidelines from the hospital that I had to be 12.8lbs or less for my height, 5.4" but when I type that weight into the BMI calculator on the FF homepage it says overweight


----------



## KerryB

flowerpot said:


> i think I might have worked my weight to lose out wrong. I thought in the literature that I got regarding IVF guidelines from the hospital that I had to be 12.8lbs or less for my height, 5.4" but when I type that weight into the BMI calculator on the FF homepage it says overweight


What do you mean had to be 12.8lbs or less? Less than you are now?


----------



## b3ndy

not sure what you mean flower - does this mean you have to lose more or less weight than you thought originally?


----------



## KerryB

Mmmm..had lovely red thai chicken fillets in ww bread with lettuce and a little mayo! Lovely! Followed by caramel snack a jacks (2 points). Lovely!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

i find lunchtime SO hard to be good - bk and dinner I'm absolutely fine - I NEED to find sommit else hot to eat that's quick, and isn't soup or a jp....i've just had a wholemeal pitta with half fat cheddar and 2 WW iced deserts (they were only 3 points - but still feel  )


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Flower

For infertility treatment you need to get your BMI to 29 or less.  However, the healthy weight range is 20-25 so anything over that will show as overweight.  However, research has shown that if your BMI is between 26-29 then you have same chance of conception through IVF as someone of normal weight, even though BMI 26-29 is actually in the overweight category.  WIth a BMI of 30 or more however chances of conception occuring through IVF falls dramatically which is why NHS wont offer it to you if your BMI is greater than 30.  Private clinics will offer IVF no matter what your BMI, i guess its all money to them

Hope that helps hun.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot

thanks girls

sorry for confusing you    

What I should have said is that it says on my info they sent me that for a height of 5.4" (me) we will not treat you unless you have a weight of 12st 8lbs or under.  I worked my weight loss needed from that aiming to get to 12st 8lbs, you with me?  But then when I typed in 12.8 in the BMI calculator it said overweight still, but Witchie has explained it that they will do IVF if down as overweight, rather than normal.

B3ndy, have you tried the feta thingy I told you about?


----------



## KerryB

Ah get ya now! All so confusing!

Must get some of those M&S salads. Just for something different. Not sure what to ahve tonight, something light I think. DH is back so he'll want feeding too! Might do sausage and mash.


----------



## b3ndy

that explains it better flower.

and no I haven't got the feta cheese yet - forgot to get it while food shopping on Sun - have asked dh to get me some on way home tonight - I'm being a lazy mare - got indoors today turned heating on and am sat here watching telly


----------



## KerryB

Hmmm...just thinking, might do spag bol tonight instead of sausage and mash, with quorn.

Wonder if DH will have that?? Tough really!

x


----------



## b3ndy

d'you mean quorn mince? my dh HATES quorn - but will eat quorn mince and loves spag bol with it! (does that help?


----------



## flowerpot

dh will eat quorn mince but not quorn (the chicken look alike)  

I'm gutted now, to get my bmi down to 29 I need to get down to 11st something, I'll never do that!!! Suddenly I have an extra stone to add to my weight to lose talley


----------



## b3ndy

never say never flower - it may seem a harder goal to reach now - but you CAN do it - look how well you've started already?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hey Flower, dont worry, Im in same boat as you. We can always buddy up if you like seeing as how we have about same amount to lose.  Seems a long journey but you WILL do it hun   My total weight loss is 4st 11lbs and that only gets my BMI into the acceptable range, I would still have 2 more stones on top of that to get to my ideal weight!!  however, i DID lose 53lbs last year (gained most back due to clomid) and 50lbs 2 years before that so I know I can do it and that it IS possible.  If I can do it hun so can you.  Im here for you 

PM me if you like, only too happy to help motivate you and pass on any hints and tips!! 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ktc

oh dear bad bad day!   
Thought I'd be good and went swimming after work... but I was hungry on the way home and stopped at the chipshop... fish and chips yum!  Don't even want to think about the points!  Best stick to lettuce and water til weigh in on Thursday...

Glad you are all doing better than me!

Karen x


----------



## KerryB

All spag bol intentions went out of the window following my meeting with DBB.  Had a glass of rose and DH cooked me quorn sausage, egg and a few chips! Its was yum! Only 6.5 points plus 2 for wine.  Also didn't go swimming as I was so upset, so will go to the gym before weigh in tonight.  Not looking forward to it!

Flower...just take it a step at a time. Get to where you were originally going to be, then set yourself another few pounds, then a few more until you get to where you need to be.  Your doing so well hun, but don't put too much pressure on yourself. I'm probably in the same bot as you are  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, perfectly understandable hun, think I'd have drunk the bottle!  

I just fancied something normal last night too, couldnt be bothered with anything proper so just did scrambled eggs, 2 ww toast and tinned toms.  dh thought I'd gone mad with him sat there with his liver and onions, mash and veg  

Kerry, are you confident for tonight?    I didnt go gym last night either, back was killing me.

Thanks for your support girls but it isn't as bad as we thought.  I got my info pack out last night that the hospital sent me (st marys, manchester) and I can only assume that the rules on weight differ from each hospital.  It doesn't mention BMI but clearly says that for my height I need to be between 7stone (yeah right!) and 12st 8lbs so my orginal workings were right!  phew!  

We will all do it together, I know we will.  With any luck it won't even come to it anyway


----------



## KerryB

I feel like I've lost, but not holding my breath! Lets hope we both get a good loss this week, I need it to make me feel better!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck hun      
the only thing putting me off that I might have lost is that AF is due, a sure fire way of gaining weight


----------



## KerryB

Hopefully she isn't on her way, and you'll have lost xx


----------



## b3ndy

morning girls!

blimey - you were self controlled Kerry - if that was me - it would have been a bag of sweets and tub of ice cream!! 

flower - you might be pleasantly surprised tonight

sending you both lots of   for weigh in 

Karen - looks like you and me both have weigh in on a Thurs - good luck - I've been a right   this week so not feeling v.positive - am hoping that all the   exercise with dh will have burnt off a few calories or two!!


----------



## sarahstewart

that's true flower I can put on 3lb when af due    who is 7stone apart from posh spice    

Kerry -    for weigh in.....flower do you weigh today too?


----------



## flowerpot

yeah tonight is my weigh in 

having a veggie bacon buttie tonight after weigh in, i've wanted one since saturday!


----------



## KerryB

The quorn bacon? I find it so salty, but it does its jobs on a buttie though!

B3ndy..didn'y really think about consoling myself, I was too disraught to eat! Wine hit the spot though, but only had a small glass.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah hun but there is a new one thats come out, but i can't remember the name of it, i get it from waitrose.  used to have the one that you put in the oven (can't remember that name either   ) but this one you grill.  nice with some tom sauce on 

so wots for lunch today? i went to M&S last night and got a 3bean with mint salad pot, and some beetroot in balsamic vinegar gonna pile it on my plate with some rocket and toms


----------



## KerryB

WW soup at the moment, but might go to M&S and get a salad. I want to get something from Count on US for tea tonight after weigh in. DH out at City so I can chill with a glass of vino and nice tea!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yep my dh at the match too so nice glass of vino, bath and bed for me!!

i've got half the 3bean thing and half the beetroot one and its massive no the plate and so tasty with the rocket and spinach


----------



## KerryB

Sounds lovely. Might do the same. How many points?

xx


----------



## flowerpot

the bean one is 3 for the whole tub, the beetroot one i think was 1 or 2, i've written it down at home, but is deffo low. x


----------



## KerryB

Fab will stock up!

x


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry take it you are back on the   then......  I am but in moderation.....was very good at the weekend only had 1 glass Saturday night and Sunday  

I am gonna pop out and get a sandwich for lunch brown bread of course    not sure what is for tea tonight as I am going food shopping straight from work.

I love M & S Kerry we have a simply food in Monmouth which is my nearest town really....its lovely


----------



## KerryB

I am back on the booze, but only moderately. I did almost a month off it so thats not too bad.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

that really good hun, last time me and dh tried for a month we lasted 2 weeks!  i can't not have any but only have a little.  i've found i don't need as much on met anyway!  had 4 martini and slim line tonic friday in pub, sat 2 glasses of wine and sunday nothin


----------



## KerryB

I really enjoyed my glass last night. I figure as long as I take it easy I'll be ok.

Got a Sainsbury's salad bar salad for lunch, yummy! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, and don't you think you enjoy it much more when you haven't had any for a while?


----------



## b3ndy

God - am dying for a   - haven't had any for 7 weeks now....once had to give it up for 12 months a couple of years ago when I went on some mega strong pills after my face broke out in cysts! so not only was I miserable coz i looked like an adolescent teen with a pizza pout but was mega fed up coz I couldn't drink either!!


----------



## flowerpot

12 months      

that would KILL me !!!


----------



## b3ndy

it wasn't too bad after a while - I think the scarey bit about what would happen if drank with the medication was what stopped me from having a sneaky one!!

BTW -       to you and Kerry for tonight!! - I think I'm going to be 'souping' and eating lots of watery fruit before my weigh in tomorrow - or I suppose there's always   !!!


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks hun, good luck kerry


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy why are you not drinking at the moment?

Hey - I always look like a spotty teenager.....have pretty bad skin at the best of times but the clomid made it worse.....I have learnt to live with it now.  

Good luck to Flower & Kerry with weigh in tonight


----------



## b3ndy

it doesn't agree with the met - tried in once - early Dec, and only took one tab in the morning - went out that night and had 2 glasses of wine and a small G&T - the next day I felt like   with the worst headache ever - so decided to stay off it while on met


----------



## sarahstewart

wow good for you


----------



## b3ndy

not that I don't have days when am tempted - but I got such a mouthful from my consultant about drinking when ttc too - not that I'm going back to that   anymore


----------



## KerryB

I'm ok with the Met and drink as long as I don't go mad. I'm out with some girlfriends on friday night and we always drinks alot. Then out with my sis and her boyf on sat so a few more will be downed then, if we can find a dog-sitter!! Otherwise I'll be driving!  

Go I wish my weigh in was earlier, got to wait till 8 o'bleedin clock!!

xxx


----------



## rosielee

hi again.
just wondered how everyone felt about weight watchers and slimming world, has anyone tried both and found one to be more successful 
would love some feedback on this as am thinking of doing one, im not very disciplined so need something that i will still enjoy as i hate "diets" urgh!!!  
good luck to you all 
best wishes
rosina xx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Rosina,

I've done both and was an SW addict for years - until I found out I had PCOS. I'm veggie so stuck mainly to Green Days, which is so bad for PCOS as its purely carbs! I switched to WW and cut down immediately on the carbs and lost about 21lbs in 4/5 months. I find WW a lot easier as you can eat more varied foods, and have the added bonus of WW foods that are already pointed for you. I know a few of the girls like the No Count WW diet, which is also good but you have to be organise as you need to cook from scratch most of the time. I personally prefer WW, but if your a meat eater, then SW would probably be just as good if your on Red days.  Hope that helps!

Well girls, 1 measly pound off this week, very disappointed. Can only think   might be on her way so I'm carrying more water. Hopefully be better next week.

Flower...how did you get on?

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

well done Kerry.....You are still losing thats the main thing


----------



## KerryB

Yeah, s'pose it is! Will try harder this week. Might do the Kellogs thing for a couple of days to give me a boost! He he he  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

well done Kerry - a pound nearer to target!! I was a bit disheartened about my half a pound last week - but I thought at least I'd not gained so even if it takes a bit longer to get to gold so be it.

wonder how flower got on?


----------



## KerryB

I s'pose we're losing and thats the main thing. Good luck for tonight.

xx


----------



## Clare12110

Forgot to flipping weigh myself this morning, can't beleive I forgot, well I'll do it tomorrow now, hopefully I will have gone down.

I tried the WW diet, this was quite a few years back now, but I lost 3 stone on it, mind you put all that on and more when the PCOS kicked in, but at the time I found it easy to follow.

Clare


----------



## b3ndy

never fear girls - if it all goes (.)(.) up we can always write in to Extreme Makeover   - watching an episode now - my god this woman's gone from a size 16 to a size 6 and looks amazing!...no more muffin top (I could do with a bit of that!


----------



## KerryB

I love that show! And the home edition one too! I wish I could lose my muffin top! In fact the whole muffin!! 

MMmmmmm....muffins!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

- I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could just do with scoffing a few - to add to my wobbly muffin!!


----------



## KerryB

Keep forgetting to get those M&S one's Flower said about, the low fat/cal one's. God I'm starving!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Tesco's do nice choc chip ones too - in their Healthy Living section - think they're 4 points each - not sure if the m&s ones are lower in points?


----------



## KerryB

I think they were 2 or 2.5. I'll get some at the weekend. Need to stock up again. Might have Tesco H/E Vegetable pie for tea 6points with some extra veg. Surprisingly I'm not that hungry at the moment having only had 2 bowls of CNC, and apple and a banana! Must be the Met!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

good old met - though I can't say I won't be   when I come off them eventually!

 for weigh in tonight!


----------



## b3ndy

another half a pound girls - bit pathetic - but better than I was expecting considering how naughty I've been this week!


----------



## flowerpot

well done B3ndy and Kerry  

I lost 3½!  only 5 to go till my first stone, i was aiming for 2 stone for my hols in May so right on target.

back in a bit xxx


----------



## Clare12110

Well done ladies on your weight loss, I weighed myself this morning and have lost 1lb, which I'm glad about.

Do any of you watch that Celebrity Fit Club, I saw it dueing the week and surly they don't film it ever week as how can they ask those people to lose as much weight as they do in a week, there is on women in there and she is the smallest of them all, she has red hair and works for GMTV or This Morning can't remember, but they gave her a target weight loss foe next week of 9lbs, now thats rediculos right thought the doctors say 1 to 2lbs is healthy so they are giving everyone the wrong impression.

Clare


----------



## KerryB

Clare I said exactly the same to DH when we watched it. Its drummed into us that we should aim for 1-2lbs a week, and yet it was perfectly ok for Jeff to lose over a stone in a week! Not quite right that  ! Well done on your 1lb loss hun.

Well done Flower and B3ndy on your loses  - Flower you've lost a pound more than me now hun! I'm doing Kellogs diet for a few days to see if I can shift some more this week. Making sure I have fruit as well though, and proper tea of course. I OD'd on WW choc crisp squares last night though, which is better than OD'ing on a bucket of Maltesers (I was (  ) close to opening them and eating the lot!!) Another sign she   is on her way!

Anyway, we'll see what happens!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

i did that on sat night, ate a full box nearly of WW choc squares, felt guilty sunday so washed both cars to burn it off!

Regarding SW v WW, I've done them both and found both good, I've lost 2 stones on both of them but put it back on as usual.  It all depends on your eating habits, if you like unlimited amounts of stuff then SW is good but if you like meat and potatoes say or ready made meals or snacks that you can work out points easily then WW is for you.  I found SW good but it can't work long term, how can you keep to either green or red for life?  whereas with WW its normal food but proportioned to stop you gorging.


----------



## sarahstewart

well done  .....I weighed today and have lost another 1lb  

so we are all  doing really well......well done to all of us


----------



## flowerpot

*big round of applause to us all*

we deserve it!


----------



## b3ndy

hoorah to us all !!  

how do I change my loss on the ticker thing ladies?


----------



## KerryB

Click on it, go to the ticker site, click weight loss then it should go to your details just change it and re-paste the url code.

xx


----------



## Clare12110

Just checked out my BMI rating and mine has gone from starting out at 35 to 31 woohoo.  I even had a big mac and fries last night...lol

Clare


----------



## Suzie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47628.new.html#new

new home that way 

xx


----------

